# هل  ابن العاشرة  يتزوج  في الكتاب المقدس  ارج&



## BIG_BOSS_4_ALL (18 أغسطس 2006)

المداخلة لماذا  حذفت  هل  بسبب عدم  وجود  من  يرد عليها  ولماذا  لم  اتمكن من الدخول باسمي اسد الاسلام  ؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟ !!!

*ادب الحوار بين الاديان هدفه ان يعين كل منا الاخر للهداية لطريق الحق انها ليست حرب وانما كل منا يعرض افكاره محتفظا باحترامه للاخر ولكن ضعيف الحجة يحول الحوار الي سب وشتائم ليغطي بها جهله او ضعفه او يمنع من يفوقه من المشاركة في الحوار 

*المداخلة مرة اخري هي كيف  يتزوج  احاز وهو بسن  العاشرة وينجب بسن  الحادية ؟!!!!!!!!!!
 واليكم الدليل من  كتابكم المقدس 

*2Ki 16:2 كَانَ آحَازُ ابْنَ عِشْرِينَ سَنَةً حِينَ مَلَكَ، وَمَلَكَ سِتَّ عَشَرَةَ سَنَةً فِي أُورُشَلِيمَ. وَلَمْ يَعْمَلِ الْمُسْتَقِيمَ فِي عَيْنَيِ الرَّبِّ إِلَهِهِ كَدَاوُدَ أَبِيهِ، 
هذا  هو عمر الاب 20+16=36
 

2Ki 18:1 وَفِي السَّنَةِ الثَّالِثَةِ لِهُوشَعَ بْنِ أَيْلَةَ مَلِكِ إِسْرَائِيلَ مَلَكَ حَزَقِيَّا بْنُ آحَازَ مَلِكِ يَهُوذَا. 
2Ki 18:2 كَانَ ابْنَ خَمْسٍ وَعِشْرِينَ سَنَةً حِينَ مَلَكَ، وَمَلَكَ تِسْعاً وَعِشْرِينَ سَنَةً فِي أُورُشَلِيمَ. وَاسْمُ أُمِّهِ أَبِي ابْنَةُ زَكَرِيَّا. 
الابن  حينما تملك كان  عمره 25 سنة

36-25=11 فارق العمر بين  حزقيا  الابن واحاز الاب  احدي عشرة  سنة !!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!! 

اذا كم كان عمر زوجة احاز عندما ولدت حزقيا بما انك هيكل للروح القدس فقل لي كم كان عمر زوجة احاز عندما ولدت حزقيا وهل  هذا  يعقل  طفل  عنده  عشر سنوات  يتزوج  وينجب وسنه  11 سنة !!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!
لا تنسى ان افعال البشر قد دونت بوحي من الروح القدس الا اذا وافقت معي على ان الروح القدس قد ارتكب اخطاء كثيرة !!
 وسأثبت لك  في ردودي القادمة في قصة ابرام (( ابراهيم )) واسماعيل  واسحق  
وبرجاء عدم  تكرار ما حدث مع  اسمي السابق 
 
في  انتظار ردودكم 
BIG_BOSS_4_ALL
اسد الاسلام_2 سابقا 
 
*


----------



## My Rock (18 أغسطس 2006)

*اخي العزيز مشاركتك لم تحذف*

*تم نقل المنتدى لسيرفر جديد و تم نقله عن نخسة اخذت من قاعدة البيانات قبل طرحك للموضوع*
*يعني لم تحذف و اسمك موجود و يمكنك الدخول به*

*بالنسبة لموضوعك, انا بحضر الرد عليه*

*و مرحب بيك*

*سلام و نعمة*


----------



## BIG_BOSS_4_ALL (18 أغسطس 2006)

شكرا  جزيلا عزيزي *My Rock* vbmenu_register("postmenu_55814", true);    علي ادبك  الجم وفي انتظار ردك 
 ملحوظة عزيزي    لم اتمكن  من  الدخول  باسمي asd_el_islam_2  وشكرا جزيلا مرة اخري عزيزي ماي  روك  واتمني ان  الحوار بيننا علي  هذا المستوي من الاحترام  المتبادل  
تحياتي 
*BIG_BOSS_4_ALL*


----------



## My Rock (18 أغسطس 2006)

*مرحب بيك اخي العزيز في الحوار الراقي الذي مبدأه احترام الاخر*

*بالنسبة لاسمك, ابعث لي رسالة خاصة بكلمة المرور التي تريدها و انا اعيد ادراجها لك*

*المهم نرجع لموضوعنا الاصلي و انتظر من الرد...*

*سلام و نعمة*


----------



## Fadie (18 أغسطس 2006)

هو ايه المشكلة فى ان ينجب انسان فى العاشرة؟؟؟

هل النضوج فى الاصل مرتبط بسن الانسان يا بيج بوس ام بالتكوين الجثمانى للانسان؟؟؟

 هو يعنى السيدة عائشة رضى الله عنها (للسنيين) و لعنة الله عليها (للشيعيين) تنضج و هى عندها تسع سنين و يفاخذ لها و هى بنت ست سنين و تستكتر على احاز انه يبلغ فى العاشرة؟؟؟

منطق عقلى محترم عفلا نرفع له القبعة

تحياتى و محبتى


----------



## My Rock (18 أغسطس 2006)

*الرد متكون من ثلاث محاور مقتبسة من كتاب الرد على الشبهات الوهمية في الكتاب المقدس:*


*المحور الاول هو المحور الذي تطرقاليه الاخ فادي, اذ لا مانع من أن يكون بينه وبين أبيه 11 سنة, قال أبو محمد: كان بين عبد الله وبين أبيه عمرو بن العاص 12 سنة في السن , وأعاد ابن قتيبة هذا الكلام ثانية في كتاب المعارف (ص 198) فيكون مثل الفرق بين حزقيا وبين آحاز ابنه، فإن الاثنتي عشرة سنة هجرية تساوي 11 سنة شمسية, وحدث اسحق بن ابن راهوية عن صالح قال: كانت لنا جارية بنت 21 سنة وهي جدة (انظر كتاب المعارف لابن قتيبة ص 97)*
*المحور الصاني هو في عادة ملوك العهد القديم اذ جرت عادة ملوك إسرائيل أن يشركوا وليّ العهد معهم في المُلك ليمرّنوه عليه, وبما أن ابتداء حكم حزقيا كان في السنة الثالثة من حكم هوشع (كما في الآية الأولى) وكان حكم هوشع في السنة 12 من حكم آحاز (كما في 17: 1) يتضح أن ابتداء حكم حزقيا كان في السنة 14 من آحاز والده، ويكون قد حكم سنتين أو ثلاث سنين قبل وفاة والده، فيكون عمره عند ابتداء حكمه مع والده نحو 22 أو23 سنة، ويكون عمره لمَّا حكم بعد وفاة والده نحو 25 سنة*
*المحور الثالث في الحساب اليهودي لان بما أن القدماء كانوا يراعون السنة التي يحسبون منها المدة، سواء تكون انتهت أم بدأت يكون عمر آحاز لمَّا ابتدأ يحكم 21 سنة، ومضى عليه 17 سنة في الحكم, وربما يكون حزقيا دخل في السنة 25 من حكمه، وعليه يكون عمر والده آحاز 14 سنة، وهو أمر عادي*
*منتظرين مداخلتك في الموضوع... سلام و نعمة*


----------



## BIG_BOSS_4_ALL (20 أغسطس 2006)

*بالنسبة للصديق  فادي  اولا  وساكرر ما كتبت ((( ادب الحوار بين الاديان هدفه ان يعين كل منا الاخر للهداية لطريق الحق انها ليست حرب وانما كل منا يعرض افكاره محتفظا باحترامه للاخر ولكن ضعيف الحجة يحول الحوار الي سب وشتائم ليغطي بها جهله او ضعفه او يمنع من يفوقه من المشاركة في الحوار  )))*

*ثانيا  لا تنسي  انك  قد اسأت لزوجة الرسول  صلي عليه  وسلم  ام  المؤمنين الطاهرة وهذا غير مسموح به  ان اردت  الحوار  فلا يجوز ان  تدخل الطوائف في الحوار فمثلا من  السهل  لي ان  اتيك  بما  يؤمن  به  شهود يهوي او الادفنتست او الانجليكان او  الكاثوليك  او الانجيليين ......وغيرهم ... فهل  تقبل ؟ *
*ثالثا  انت قلبت الموضوع  من  رد علي  شبهة في كتابك  الي الاسلاميات فهل  عجزت  ان  تجيب من  كتابك لكي  تستشهد بكتاب انت  لاتؤمن  به  اصلا ......*
*فلنفترض بوذي او هندوسي ناقشك  في هذه الشبهة او لاديني  يا تري ماذا  سيكون  الرد  هل  ستقول  له الاسلام  يقول .... والقران  يقول .....*

*وعامة انت  قد  اتيت  لي بشبهة لا وجود  لها  في الاسلام  وهي شبهة ساقطة لا اساس لها  الا عند امثالك  .........*
*واتحدااااااااااااااااااك  ان  تأتي  لنا بأية او بحديث من  القران  او السنة الصحيحة او حتي غير الصحيحة ان  الرسول  كان  يفاخد  عائشة ام المؤمنين  رضوان  الله  عليها  .*
*وتحددددددددددددددي ان  تأتي لنا  بالدليل  ولكن  لا تأتي لي بفتوي او غير ذلك  من  افتراءات  كاذبة .*
*فأت  لنا  بالدليل من  الكتاب  والسنة الصحيحة وانا  علي تمام اليقين  بأنك  لن  تأتي لنا  بشيئ الا الكذب  والافتراءات والشبهات  الساقطة التي ليس لها  اي اساس . *
*نريد منك  الدليل  يا فادي وان  لم  تأت  لنا  بالدليل  فهنا  تكون  من  الكاذبون . *

*رابعا  وهذا  هو الاهم  كيف  يكون  احاز رجلا وتزوج  في العاشرة وانجب  في الحادية وكتابك المقدس  يقول  عن اسماعيل ابن  السادسة عشر سنة طفلا وتحمله امه  هاجر !!!!!!!!!!! *

*وسأدعم  اقوالي  بما  لدي  من ادلة تؤيد  كلامي  واليك الدليل  من  الكتاب المقدس وارجو التعليق  والرد  *

*بداية نوضح لك  وللقراء الكرام عمر اسماعيل عن  طريق عمر ابيه  ابرام الذي  تغير اسمه  بعد العهد الذي  اخذه من  الله  وهو  ابن  99 سنة اي  قبل  ان  يولد اسحاق بعام  لاحظ انه عهد  وليس وعد وعامة سنتطرق الي هذا  الموضوع  فيما  بعد  من  هو  الذبيح من كتابك  *


*Gen 16:16 **كَانَ ابْرَامُ ابْنَ سِتٍّ وَثَمَانِينَ سَنَةً لَمَّا وَلَدَتْ هَاجَرُ اسْمَاعِيلَ لابْرَامَ.*

*Gen 21:5 **وَكَانَ ابْرَاهِيمُ ابْنَ مِئَةِ سَنَةٍ حِينَ وُلِدَ لَهُ اسْحَاقُ ابْنُهُ. *

*100-86=14 اذا هذا هو عمر اسماعيل حينما ولد اسحق مع  ملاحظة هامة وهي انه  غادر هو وامه  بعد فطام اسحق  اي  بعد عامين  وهو سن الفطام  اذا كان عمر اسماعيل 16 سنة *

*واليك الدليل  يا عزيزي من كتابك  *

*التكوين 21:8 فكبر الولد وفطم وصنع  ابراهيم وليمة عظيمة يوم فطام اسحق .*

*انظر يا فادي الي الاتي *
*Gen 21:9 وَرَاتْ سَارَةُ ابْنَ هَاجَرَ الْمِصْرِيَّةِ الَّذِي وَلَدَتْهُ لابْرَاهِيمَ يَمْزَحُ *
*اسماعيل كان بيمزح واسحق كان مفطوم !!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!*
*نكمل لعلي اجد لديك  الرد علي  ما قصدت  به  من  سؤالي  عن  زواج  ابن العاشرة  في الكتاب المقدس *

*انظر في هذا النص وهنا  سنعرف  السبب يا عزيزي  وليس كما  قال  النص السابق بان المولود يمزح *
*Gen 21:10 **فَقَالَتْ لابْرَاهِيمَ: «اطْرُدْ هَذِهِ الْجَارِيَةَ وَابْنَهَا لانَّ ابْنَ هَذِهِ الْجَارِيَةِ لا يَرِثُ مَعَ ابْنِي اسْحَاقَ*
*مولود  بيمزح!!!!!!!! ** سارة امرت ابراهيم ان يطرد هاجر وابنها غيرة منها لانه وليد  ووريث ابوه والمحرف وضع عذرا اخر ان المولود  يمزح ليغير الوضع*

*نكمل  يا فادي  ونري  كيف  يكون  من  كان  بعمر احاز في العاشرة يتزوج وينجب  وهو بسن  الحادية واسماعيل  ابن  السادسة عشر يكون  طفل  وامه  تحمله علي كتفها  والكتاب المقدس   يقول انه  طفل !!!!!!!!!!!!!!!*

*Gen 21:14 **فَبَكَّرَ ابْرَاهِيمُ صَبَاحا وَاخَذَ خُبْزا وَقِرْبَةَ مَاءٍ وَاعْطَاهُمَا لِهَاجَرَ وَاضِعا ايَّاهُمَا عَلَى كَتِفِهَا وَالْوَلَدَ وَصَرَفَهَا. فَمَضَتْ وَتَاهَتْ فِي بَرِّيَّةِ بِئْرِ سَبْعٍ*

*انظر الي الترجمات  يا فادي  وجاوبني  *
*(CEV)** Early the next morning Abraham gave Hagar an animal skin full of water and some bread. Then he put the boy on her shoulder and sent them away. They wandered around in the desert near Beersheba, *

*الترجمة تؤكد كلامي ان ابراهيم  شيلها اسماعيل  ابن  السادسة عشر علي  كتفها  *
*Then he put the boy on her shoulder and sent them away. *
*كيف استطاعت هاجر ان تحمل رجلا على كتفها وهي بحالة نفسية عصيبة*
*نكمل  وسأستعين  بترجمات اكثر لكي  اوضح  لك  وايضا  اترك الحكم  للحضور من القراء *
*Gen 21:15 **وَلَمَّا فَرَغَ الْمَاءُ مِنَ الْقِرْبَةِ طَرَحَتِ الْوَلَدَ تَحْتَ احْدَى الاشْجَارِ *
*طرحت  الولد يعني  كانت  تحمله ((( شايلاه علي كتفها )))*
*نأتي لترجمة الامريكن  ستاندر فيرجن  وماذا تقول *
*Gen 21:15**(ASV) And the water in the bottle was spent, and she cast the child under one of the shrubs. *
*الترجمة تؤكد ان هاجر   كانت  تحمله وطرحت  مع  ملاحظة كلمة ** الطفل**(((and she cast the child under one of the shrubs)))*

*مع ملاحظة ان  الترجمات  اكدت انه  طفل  فمثلا كينج جيمس فيرجن تؤكد ما جاء بالامريكن استاندر فيرجن *
*(KJV)** And the water was spent in the bottle, and she cast the child under *
*Gen 21:15 **one of the shrubs. *

*(Geneva)** And when the water of the bottell was spent, she cast the childe vnder a certaine tree. *

*(GNB)** When the water was all gone, she left the child under a bush *

*(Webster)** And the water was spent in the bottle, and she cast the child under one of the shrubs. *

*جميع  الترجمات  تؤكد ان  اسماعيل  كان  طفل  وامه  تحمله وهو بسن  السادسة عشر واحاز كيف  يكون  رجلا ويتزوج  بالعاشرة وينجب بالحادية عشر !!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!*

*نكمل وساعطيك  ادلة اكثر تؤكد اقوالي*
*Gen 21:16** وَمَضَتْ وَجَلَسَتْ مُقَابِلَهُ بَعِيدا نَحْوَ رَمْيَةِ قَوْسٍ لانَّهَا قَالَتْ: «لا انْظُرُ مَوْتَ الْوَلَدِ». فَجَلَسَتْ مُقَابِلَهُ وَرَفَعَتْ صَوْتَهَا وَبَكَتْ. *​*Gen 21:16*​*(ASV)** And she went, and sat her down over against him a good way off, as it were a bowshot. For she said, Let me not look upon the death of the child. And she sat over against him, and lifted up her voice, and wept. *

*(Geneva)** Then she went and sate her ouer against him a farre off about a bowe shoote: for she said, I will not see the death of the child; she sate downe ouer against him, and lift vp her voyce and wept. *

*(GNB)** and sat down about a hundred yards away. She said to herself, "I can't bear to see my child die." While she was sitting there, she began to cry. *

*(KJV)** And she went, and sat her down over against him** a good way off, as it were a bowshot: for she said, Let me not see the death of the child. And she sat over against him**, and lift up her voice, and wept. *


*ما هو رائيك عزيزي الترجمات  تؤكد انه  طفل  *child**

*محال على رضيع ان يمزح كما من المستحيل على رجل ان يحمل وخصوصا لو كان اسماعيل ذو الجثة المهيبة وكما ان من كان بعمر العشر سنوات يكون متزوج مثل احاز الذي كان له ولد وهو في العاشرة من العمر*

*كان حق على اسماعيل ان يحمل امه*
*كانحق على اسماعيل ان يقول لهاجر لا انظر موت امي امامي*


*في انتظار ردك علي ما اتيت  لك  به  من ادلة وبالمناسبة لي  مداخلة اخري بما  انك  يا فادي ممن  يأت  بالشبهات حول الاسلام  في موضوع  اخر جديد بعيد عن  هذا الموضوع ولك  تحياتي اذا كان  الحوار بيننا  مبني علي الادب المتبادل  واحترام العقائد الدينية*


*مع  تحياتي *
*BIG_BOOS_4_ALL*​


----------



## BIG_BOSS_4_ALL (20 أغسطس 2006)

*الرد متكون من ثلاث محاور مقتبسة من كتاب الرد على الشبهات الوهمية في الكتاب المقدس:*​
*المحور الاول هو المحور الذي تطرقاليه الاخ فادي, اذ لا مانع من أن يكون بينه وبين أبيه 11 سنة, قال أبو محمد: كان بين عبد الله وبين أبيه عمرو بن العاص 12 سنة في السن , وأعاد ابن قتيبة هذا الكلام ثانية في كتاب المعارف (ص 198) فيكون مثل الفرق بين حزقيا وبين آحاز ابنه، فإن الاثنتي عشرة سنة هجرية تساوي 11 سنة شمسية, وحدث اسحق بن ابن راهوية عن صالح قال: كانت لنا جارية بنت 21 سنة وهي جدة (انظر كتاب المعارف لابن قتيبة ص 97)*​
*المحور الصاني هو في عادة ملوك العهد القديم اذ جرت عادة ملوك إسرائيل أن يشركوا وليّ العهد معهم في المُلك ليمرّنوه عليه, وبما أن ابتداء حكم حزقيا كان في السنة الثالثة من حكم هوشع (كما في الآية الأولى) وكان حكم هوشع في السنة 12 من حكم آحاز (كما في 17: 1) يتضح أن ابتداء حكم حزقيا كان في السنة 14 من آحاز والده، ويكون قد حكم سنتين أو ثلاث سنين قبل وفاة والده، فيكون عمره عند ابتداء حكمه مع والده نحو 22 أو23 سنة، ويكون عمره لمَّا حكم بعد وفاة والده نحو 25 سنة*​
*المحور الثالث في الحساب اليهودي لان بما أن القدماء كانوا يراعون السنة التي يحسبون منها المدة، سواء تكون انتهت أم بدأت يكون عمر آحاز لمَّا ابتدأ يحكم 21 سنة، ومضى عليه 17 سنة في الحكم, وربما يكون حزقيا دخل في السنة 25 من حكمه، وعليه يكون عمر والده آحاز 14 سنة، وهو أمر عادي*​
*منتظرين مداخلتك في الموضوع... سلام و نعمة*

*عزيزي ماي روك شكرا  جزيلا لردك  وتعليقك  ولكن  عزيزي ماي روك  انت  ايضا  قد استشهدت  بالكتب الاسلامية *
*فهل  تريد  ان  يكون  الحوار بيننا  اسلامي مسيحي فليكن  وكما  تريد عزيزي *
*لي سؤال  كم  كان  عمر العذراء مريم حينما  خطبت  ليوسف  النجار وكم  كان  عمر يوسف  النجار حينما  خطبها  واعتقد ردك  سيكون  رد علي ما  جاء لنا  به  فادي من  زواج الرسول  بالسيدة عائشة ام المؤمنين  ولعله  يأت لنا  بالدليل  علي شبهته التي  طرحها  سابقا من ان الرسول  اتي  بهذا  الفعل ((( المفاخدة )) وانا  علي تمام اليقين  انه  لن  يأت لنا  بالدليل  *
*ثانيا عزيزي ماي  روك  هذا قولك (( *
*المحور الصاني هو في عادة ملوك العهد القديم اذ جرت عادة ملوك إسرائيل أن يشركوا وليّ العهد معهم في المُلك ليمرّنوه عليه, وبما أن ابتداء حكم حزقيا كان في السنة الثالثة من حكم هوشع (كما في الآية الأولى) وكان حكم هوشع في السنة 12 من حكم آحاز (كما في 17: 1) يتضح أن ابتداء حكم حزقيا كان في السنة 14 من آحاز والده، ويكون قد حكم سنتين أو ثلاث سنين قبل وفاة والده، فيكون عمره عند ابتداء حكمه مع والده نحو 22 أو23 سنة، ويكون عمره لمَّا حكم بعد وفاة والده نحو 25 سنة )) اين  اجد هذا الكلام  وكيف  يا تري  عرفوا  ان  احاز ((  سيموت  )) وكيف  رضي احاز ان  يحكم ابنه معه  اين اجد هذا  في النص ؟؟؟ *
*المحور الثالث في الحساب اليهودي لان بما أن القدماء كانوا يراعون السنة التي يحسبون منها المدة، سواء تكون انتهت أم بدأت يكون عمر آحاز لمَّا ابتدأ يحكم 21 سنة، ومضى عليه 17 سنة في الحكم, وربما يكون حزقيا دخل في السنة 25 من حكمه، وعليه يكون عمر والده آحاز 14 سنة، وهو أمر عادي*
*كيف  هذا  يا عزيزي  والنص واضح  وصريح انه  مات  وتملك ابنه الحكم وهو ابن 25 والاب بعمر 36 توفي !!!!!!!!!!*
*واين الدليل  علي  مصداقية اقوالك  من  الكتاب المقدس *

*؟ *
*مع  مراعاة هذه النصوص  الواضحة الصريحة عزيزي *
*2Ki 16:2 كَانَ آحَازُ ابْنَ عِشْرِينَ سَنَةً حِينَ مَلَكَ، وَمَلَكَ سِتَّ عَشَرَةَ سَنَةً فِي أُورُشَلِيمَ. وَلَمْ يَعْمَلِ الْمُسْتَقِيمَ فِي عَيْنَيِ الرَّبِّ إِلَهِهِ كَدَاوُدَ أَبِيهِ، *
*2Ki 16:20 ثُمَّ اضْطَجَعَ آحَازُ مَعَ آبَائِهِ، وَدُفِنَ مَعَ آبَائِهِ فِي مَدِينَةِ دَاوُدَ، وَمَلَكَ حَزَقِيَّا ابْنُهُ عِوَضاً عَنْهُ. *
*2Ki 18:1 وَفِي السَّنَةِ الثَّالِثَةِ لِهُوشَعَ بْنِ أَيْلَةَ مَلِكِ إِسْرَائِيلَ مَلَكَ حَزَقِيَّا بْنُ آحَازَ مَلِكِ يَهُوذَا. *
*2Ki 18:2 كَانَ ابْنَ خَمْسٍ وَعِشْرِينَ سَنَةً حِينَ مَلَكَ، وَمَلَكَ تِسْعاً وَعِشْرِينَ سَنَةً فِي أُورُشَلِيمَ. وَاسْمُ أُمِّهِ أَبِي ابْنَةُ زَكَرِيَّا. *
*وشكرا جزيلا عزيزي ماي روك علي ادبك  الجم واتمني ان  يدوم الحوار بيننا علي نفس المستوي من النقاش البناء *

*مع  تحياتي واحترامي *

*BIG_BOSS_4_ALL*​


----------



## Fadie (21 أغسطس 2006)

طيب على مهلك يا اسد مالك انزعجت كدة؟

انا فى الاول عندى سؤال هامشى كدة انت ليه منتحل شخصية بيج بوس؟؟؟

يعنى بصراحة فرق شاسع بينك و بين هذا الشخص المحترم

اولا انا لا اعرف اذا كنت انت شيعى ام سنى و لم يتضح ذلك من خلال قرائتى للموضوع و لأنى اعرف ان السنيين يقولوا عنها رضى الله عنها و الشيعيين يقولوا لعنة الله عليها و انا لا اعرف انت سنى ام شيعى اذ لم يسبق مرة وااااااااااااااحدة فقط فى البالتوك سمعتك فيها تتحدث اسلاميات و لذلك وضعت لك الاختيارين لتختار الذى تريده

ثم أتيت تقول انك تستطيع الاتيان بفروق طائفية عقائدية بين صفوف المسيحيين و ها انا اطلب منك راجيا ان تأتى لى بمثل هذه الادعائات و بنعمة المسيح قادر على تدميرها و سحقها لتكون عبرة للمشبهين.

الامر الاخر المتعلق بالموضوع اساسا هو انك فشلت فى الرد على الاستاذ ماى روك و عليا و جعلت دليلك الوحيد ان احاز لم يكن قد نضج بعد هو سن اسماعيل و كان يجلس على رجلى والدته و فى الحقيقة ليس لدى سوى ان اضرب بهذا الدليل عرض الحائط اذ ان كلامك هذا لا يعتد به لأمرين هما فهمك الخاطىء لمعنى كلمة child و اتذكر ان الاستاذة موناليزا شرحته لك من قبل و لكن لا مانع من وضع الرد مرة اخرى و الامر الثانى هو الزامنا بأن شخصيات الكتاب المقدس لا تنضج قبل السادسة عشر على حسب فهمك لمعنى كلمة child التى وردت عن اسماعيل و بالطبع هذا تفكير السائل لهدف النقض و الطعن و ليس المعرفة و على كل حال نبين الامرين و نرد عليهم:

الامر الاول هو انك تناسيت ان الانسان حتى و ان بلغ الخمسين من عمره يظل فى نظر والديه طفل و لعل هذا امر يعرفه الجميع فمهما كبر الانسان يظل فى عينيه والدته طفل صغير و دليلك الذى اعتقدت انه هدم الايمان المسيحى هو مزاح اسحق المولود مع اسماعيل ذو الستة عشر ربيعا و هذا ايضا راجع لسبب سؤالك الاصلى الذى هو النقض و الهدم و ليس طلب المعرفة فهذا امر يحدث مع الجميع و ليس بين الاخ الاكبر و الاصغر فحسب بل بين الاب نفسه و ابنه المولود فترى الاب يداعب ابنه و يمازحه فما بالك بالاخ الذى يقضى مع المولود معظم الوقت !!!!

الامر الثانى هو حتى لو فرضنا جدلا بما تقول ان اسماعيل لم يكن قد بلغ حتى سن السادسة عشر فهل هذا يمنع ان يبلغ احاز و هو فى العاشرة؟؟؟

ألم اقل لك منطق عقلى محترم نرفع له القبعة؟؟؟

يا سيد اوضحت لك من الاساس ان النضوج لا يشترط بالسن و لكن هو فى الاصل يعتمد على التكوين الجثمانى للانسان فقد تجد ذو الثامنة بلغ فحين انك لا تجد ذو العشرين قد بلغ بعد اما العقل المنغلق على ذاته مثلك فلا يقبل بهذا لأن هدف السؤال هو النقض و ليس المعرفة

الان نأتى لقولك المزعوم انى حولت الحوار من المسيحيات الى الاسلاميات فهذا ادعاء انا اسخر منه اذ انى قد اجبت من البداية و قلت ما المانع ان ينضج احاز فى سن العاشرة و الطبيعى هو ان ارد انا اولا ثم ادع كتبك الاسلامية بمصادرها ترد و هذا ما فعلته انا.

ثم تحديك الذى تتصور به انك قلبت الحوار لصالحك لم يسعنى سوى ان اضحك عليه

اسد هل تعرف كيف يتم الافتاء؟؟؟

يعنى لما انت تروح كدة على عمك خالد الجندى و تقوله يا مولانا انا عايز فتوى...تعرف هو بيعتمد على ايه فى استخراج الفتوى؟؟؟

يلا زى الشاطر كدة عايزك تقولى هو بيعتمد على ايه و بعد كدة هقولك مصدرى فى مفاخذة عائشة (رضى الله عنها)

و حتى الان انت معترض على ان يكون بلغ احاز فى العاشرة و غير معترض على ان تكون بلغت عائشة فى التاسعة؟؟

ربما تكون من اللائى يئسن من المحيض.

اسد الاسلام انا على اتم استعداد ان اناظرك مناظرة مسيحية فقط و اقول مسيحية فقط فى اى موضوع يخطر على بالك و اعد الا انطق كلمة اسلامية و ان حدث فأطلب من ادارة المنتدى طردى و اناظرك بكل احترام و لكن بشرط بعد انتهاء المناظرة المسيحية تناظرنى مناظرة اسلامية فقط و اقول اسلامية فقط و لا انا و لا انت ننطق كلمة مسيحية و فى اى موضوع يخطر لى على بال و ان انت نطقت كلمة مسيحية فى المناظرة الاسلامية تطرد....فهل توافق؟؟؟

يلا انا بستفزك عشان تناظرنى مسيحيات اهو ياعم بس عارف ليه؟؟؟

لأنى واثق انك هتهرب من المناظرة الاسلامية لأنك لا تفقه شىء فى الاسلام و انا مسئول عن كل كلمة قلتها

تحياتى و محبتى للجميع و فى انتظار ردك يا اسد


----------



## BIG_BOSS_4_ALL (21 أغسطس 2006)

عزيزي فادي اعتقد اني عرفتك  وعرفتك  من اسلوبك واسلوب غرفتكم  بالبال توك  
ثانيا  من الملاحظ دائما  وكما  عودتمونا  بالبال توك  وهذا  شعار غرفتكم الهروب للاسلاميات  اذا  لم  يكن  عندك  جواب  بالمسيحيات وهذا  ليس علي بجديد .
وسبق وقلت  لك  هل  عجزت  من  الاجابة لكي تستشهد  بالاسلام  والقران !! لكي تثبت  صحة كتابك  ؟؟؟؟!!!!!!!!
ثانيا  اعتقد  انك  لا تقرا جيدا  فلو قرئت  بداية الموضوع  ستعرف لماذا  دخلت  باسم  بيج  بوس فور اوول  لان  الاسم  لايدخل  ولا الباس وورد  تعمل  والعزيز المحترم  ماي روك  تحدث معي في هذا  الموضوع  واتمني ان  يكون  قدوة لك  بأخلاقه  الكريمة فهو مثال  يجب ان  تقتدي به .
ثالثا  انت قلت  فرق  شاسع  بيني وبين  هذا  الشخص المحترم  ؟؟ اي شخص تتحدث عنه  ولتعرف  جيدا  عزيزي عندي تسجيلات  لاعضاء غرفتكم  المبجلة وبالشتائم  والسب  للاسلام  ولرسول الاسلام وايضا  لرواد الغرفة المبجلة هل  هذه هي اخلاق المسيح  عليه السلام  فما يحدث بغرفتكم لا يمثل  المسيح عليه السلام  وهو منكم و افعالكم  برئ .

رابعا انت  طلبت  مني الاتيان  بفروق طائفية عقائدية وما اكثرها  لديكم وارجو منك  قراءةكتاب المجامع المسكونية و اسرار وخلافات الكنيسة حول العالم  
من  الكلية الاكليركية . اوك  يعني هجيب ليك  مصدر بسيط  من  داخل  كنيستك  من  كتاب  مسيحي  واقرأ وبعدين  رد عليا  ولا تحب  اواجهك  بما جاء في هذا الكتاب  
في انتظار ردك  ولو  اردت  ان  نفتح  صفحة جديدةبنفس عنوان الكتاب  وليكن  الحوار بيني  وبينك  في هذا الموضوع .
عزيزي فادي كما  عودتني دائما  بمشاركتك  عالتكست  في البال تووك هل  اسماعيل  يطلق عليه  طفل  وامه  تحمله وتنتقل  به  وهو  ابن  السادسة عشر  لاحظ هنا  ان  هذه  النصوص في الترجمات  تنطبق الاسلام  انه  كان  رضيعا  وليس ابن  السادسة عشر كما  قال كتابك  
 وحقا  اني مازلت  اتسائل  اذا كان  كتابك  موحي به  من  الله  فكيف  بالله  عليك  يزوج  احاز ابن  العاشرة وينجب في الحادية عشر ويكون  رجلا واسماعيل  ذو الجثة المهيبة يكون  طفلا وهو في السادسة عشر وتأتي لي بكلام  لايغني ولا يسمن  من  جوع  وتقول  ان  الرجل  يكون  طفل  في نظر امه  اجابة ليست  منطقية عزيزة فارجو منك  ان  تفتح  عقلك  ولا تجعله  منغلق علي  ذاته وادعو الله  ان  يهديك  للحق وبدلا من  ان  يحمل  اسماعيل  امه  وهو رجل  بالسادسة عشر جعلها  تحمله  بصراحة اسماعيل  طلع  مش كويس في هذا  الموقف  بدلا من  ان  يحمل  امه  جعلها  تحمله  وبدلا من  ان  يأتع لها  بالماء جعلها هي التي تبحث له  عن الماء بدلا من  يقاول  لا اقدر ان  انظر موت  امي جعلها تقول  لا اقدر ان  انظر موت الطفل  !!!!!!!!!!!!!!!
لم  تأت  لي بالدليل  علي ان  الرسول  كان (((( يفاخد ))) وهذا  هو اسلوبك  ان  تأت  لنا  بالشبهات  الساقطة وترميها  وتقول  لنا  اذهبو دوروا  علي المصدر !!!!!!
فادي هل  تريد ان  تعرف  المصدر لتلك  الشبهة هو انتم  يا عزيزي شبهات  ساقطة لا اساس لها  من  الصحة الا في عقولكم .
واكررها  ثانية اين  مصدر الشبهة ائتي لي من  القران بأية  او السنة الصحيحية او حتي غير الصحيحة  بحديث يدل  علي ان  الرسول  فعل  هذا  الفعل واتحدااااااااااااااك  .
وسيبك  من  الفتوي  اللي بتتكلم  عليها  يا  شطورة احنا  بنعتمد في  تشريعاتنا علي الكتاب والسنة  يلا كده  ذي الشاطر هات  لي  من  القران  والاحاديث ان  الرسول  فعل هذا  الفعل  
واتحداااااااااااك  مرة اخري  وان لم  تأتي  ستكون  من  الكذابين  وصورتك  ستكون  سيئة ومشوهة بالمنتدي في  انتظار مصدر شبهتك الساقطة التي  ليس لها  اي  اساس وتحدددددددي ان  تأت لنا  من  القران  والاحاديث  بشبهتك الساقطة تلك  وفي انتظار ردك مع الدليل  فأن لم  تات  بالدليل  ستكون  من  المزيفييين  والمدلسين  ولن  تذهب  للملكوت .
وما هو اعتراضك  وما  اكثر اعتراضاتكم  علي الاسلام علي  زواج  الرسول  بالسيدة عائشة رضي الله  عنها  وارضاها .
فهي كانت  مخطوبة لجبير ابن المطعم  وبما انها  كانت  مخطوبة فهي انثي كاملة النضوج  والانوثة  وفسخت  خطبتها  لانه  كان  مشرك  وهي  ووالدها  الصديق   ابوبكر من  المسلمين  ففسخت  الخطبة ولم  تكن  اول  صبية تزف الي  رجل  في سن  ابيها في تلك البيئة الصحراوية .
ولعلك  لا تقرأ كتابك  جيدا  العذراء مريم  كانت  مخطوبة ليوسف النجار وسنها  11 سنة وحملت  وانجبت المسيح عليه السلام  وعمرها  12 سنة وكان عمر يوسف النجار 89 سنة وهذا  مدون  بالموسوعة الكاثوليكية وسبق ان  سئلت العزيز ماي روك هذا السؤال .
فمن  كان  بيته  من  زجاج لا يقذف الاخرين  بالحجارة عزيزي  وتطعنوا  بزواج  الرسول  من السيدة عائشة .
انت  قلت  انك  مستعد لمناظرتي في المسيحيات  والاسلاميات  حسنا  ..... هذا  ما كنت  اطلبه ودائما  ما كنت  اردده  بغرفتكم ولكن  لا يوجد مجيب  انا موافق علي المناظرة  واتمني  ان  تكون  بالبال تووك  بالصوت فيموضوع ((( هل  تم  تحريف الكتاب المقدس ام لا )))
ولتكن  لك  مناظرة  اسلامية مقابلها ولعلم  حضرتك  انا  لا اناقش اسلاميات في غرف مسيحية عملا بالاية القرانية من سورة النساء التي  تقول 
َقَدْ نَزَّلَ عَلَيْكُمْ فِي الْكِتَابِ أَنْ إِذَا سَمِعْتُمْ آيَاتِ اللّهِ يُكَفَرُ بِهَا وَيُسْتَهْزَأُ بِهَا فَلاَ تَقْعُدُواْ مَعَهُمْ حَتَّى يَخُوضُواْ فِي حَدِيثٍ غَيْرِهِ إِنَّكُمْ إِذاً مِّثْلُهُمْ إِنَّ اللّهَ جَامِعُ الْمُنَافِقِينَ وَالْكَافِرِينَ فِي جَهَنَّمَ جَمِيعاً{140
حدد الموعد واليوم  والساعة ولتكن  بغرفة محايدة وعدد الادمن  المسلم  هو نفس عدد الادمن المسيحي في انتظار ردك واتحدااااك ان  تقبل  المناظرة في هذا الموضوع  ولا تتحجج بأعذار واهية 
مع  تحياتي 
BIG_BOSS_4_ALL​


----------



## My Rock (21 أغسطس 2006)

سلام و نعمة رب المجد يسوع المسيح مع الجميع



			
				BIG_BOSS_4_ALL قال:
			
		

> *وعامة انت قد اتيت لي بشبهة لا وجود لها في الاسلام وهي شبهة ساقطة لا اساس لها الا عند امثالك .........*​
> *واتحدااااااااااااااااااك ان تأتي لنا بأية او بحديث من القران او السنة الصحيحة او حتي غير الصحيحة ان الرسول كان يفاخد عائشة ام المؤمنين رضوان الله عليها .*
> *وتحددددددددددددددي ان تأتي لنا بالدليل ولكن لا تأتي لي بفتوي او غير ذلك من افتراءات كاذبة .*
> *فأت لنا بالدليل من الكتاب والسنة الصحيحة وانا علي تمام اليقين بأنك لن تأتي لنا بشيئ الا الكذب والافتراءات والشبهات الساقطة التي ليس لها اي اساس . *
> *نريد منك الدليل يا فادي وان لم تأت لنا بالدليل فهنا تكون من الكاذبون . *​


​اخي العزيز, انا لا اريد تشتيت الموضوع الا اني اعلن تعجبي من انك تقول و تطلب عدم اللجوء للاسلاميات و اراك تتحدى و تتكلم في الموضوع.. المهم خلي موضوع التفخيذ لعائشة لموضوع اخر يمكن طرحه في قسم حوار الاديان
​ 
*



رابعا وهذا هو الاهم كيف يكون احاز رجلا وتزوج في العاشرة وانجب في الحادية وكتابك المقدس يقول عن اسماعيل ابن السادسة عشر سنة طفلا وتحمله امه هاجر !!!!!!!!!!! 

أنقر للتوسيع...

*​لا ارى كلمة انسب من التدليس لما تحاول فعله...

لنرى اولا الكلمة المتسعملة باللغة العبرية و معناها اولا:​*ילד*
yeled
*تلفظ :yeh'-led*

و معناها:
*something born, that is, a lad or offspring: - boy, child, fruit, son, young man*

مولود, صبي, طفل, ابن او رجل شاب

فاراك تخطأ نفس الخطأ الذي ارتكبه اخوانك المسلمين عندما يحاورونا و هو نسيان (او تناسي) الرجوع الى اللغة الاصلية التي كتب بها الكتاب المقدس وهي العبرية

 


> *بداية نوضح لك وللقراء الكرام عمر اسماعيل عن طريق عمر ابيه ابرام الذي تغير اسمه بعد العهد الذي اخذه من الله وهو ابن 99 سنة اي قبل ان يولد اسحاق بعام لاحظ انه عهد وليس وعد وعامة سنتطرق الي هذا الموضوع فيما بعد من هو الذبيح من كتابك *​
> 
> *Gen 16:16 **كَانَ ابْرَامُ ابْنَ سِتٍّ وَثَمَانِينَ سَنَةً لَمَّا وَلَدَتْ هَاجَرُ اسْمَاعِيلَ لابْرَامَ.*​
> *Gen 21:5 **وَكَانَ ابْرَاهِيمُ ابْنَ مِئَةِ سَنَةٍ حِينَ وُلِدَ لَهُ اسْحَاقُ ابْنُهُ. *​
> ...





لا يوجد اي اعتراض على عمر الصبي, فهو بين ال 16 و 17 حين رحل هو و امه

*



انظر يا فادي الي الاتي 
Gen 21:9 وَرَاتْ سَارَةُ ابْنَ هَاجَرَ الْمِصْرِيَّةِ الَّذِي وَلَدَتْهُ لابْرَاهِيمَ يَمْزَحُ 
اسماعيل كان بيمزح واسحق كان مفطوم !!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!​

أنقر للتوسيع...

 
اولا انا اتعجب من سرد النص الكريم, فما المانع ان يمزح اسماعيل؟ هل للمزاح عمر معين؟

ثانيا, بسبب معرفتك لفصول الكتاب المقدس فاتك التالي:
هذا المزاح كان مزاح سخيفا يكشف عن مرارة نفسه جراء ما حصل من ولادة لاسحق و الذي يصفه الرسول بولس بالاضطهاد:

غلاطية: 4 : 29
29وكما كانَ المَولودُ بِحُكمِ الجسَدِ يَضطَهِدُ المَولودَ بِحُكُمِ الرُّوحِ، فكذلِكَ هيَ الحالُ اليومَ.

اما عن حمل الطفل على الظهر فسنأتي عليه لاحقا*



*



نكمل لعلي اجد لديك الرد علي ما قصدت به من سؤالي عن زواج ابن العاشرة في الكتاب المقدس 

أنقر للتوسيع...

*​*



انظر في هذا النص وهنا سنعرف السبب يا عزيزي وليس كما قال النص السابق بان المولود يمزح 
Gen 21:10 فَقَالَتْ لابْرَاهِيمَ: «اطْرُدْ هَذِهِ الْجَارِيَةَ وَابْنَهَا لانَّ ابْنَ هَذِهِ الْجَارِيَةِ لا يَرِثُ مَعَ ابْنِي اسْحَاقَ
مولود بيمزح!!!!!!!! سارة امرت ابراهيم ان يطرد هاجر وابنها غيرة منها لانه وليد ووريث ابوه والمحرف وضع عذرا اخر ان المولود يمزح ليغير الوضع​

أنقر للتوسيع...

​شرح معنى النص الكريم موجود في السطور العليا من ردي هذا, لكن اتعجب من خلط الامر هذا بموضوعك الرئيسي!!! ما علينا نكمل الحوار...

​*​​​​ 
*



نكمل يا فادي ونري كيف يكون من كان بعمر احاز في العاشرة يتزوج وينجب وهو بسن الحادية واسماعيل ابن السادسة عشر يكون طفل وامه تحمله علي كتفها والكتاب المقدس يقول انه طفل !!!!!!!!!!!!!!!

أنقر للتوسيع...

*​*



Gen 21:14 فَبَكَّرَ ابْرَاهِيمُ صَبَاحا وَاخَذَ خُبْزا وَقِرْبَةَ مَاءٍ وَاعْطَاهُمَا لِهَاجَرَ وَاضِعا ايَّاهُمَا عَلَى كَتِفِهَا وَالْوَلَدَ وَصَرَفَهَا. فَمَضَتْ وَتَاهَتْ فِي بَرِّيَّةِ بِئْرِ سَبْعٍ​ 
انظر الي الترجمات يا فادي وجاوبني 
(CEV) Early the next morning Abraham gave Hagar an animal skin full of water and some bread. Then he put the boy on her shoulder and sent them away. They wandered around in the desert near Beersheba, ​ 
الترجمة تؤكد كلامي ان ابراهيم شيلها اسماعيل ابن السادسة عشر علي كتفها 
Then he put the boy on her shoulder and sent them away. 
كيف استطاعت هاجر ان تحمل رجلا على كتفها وهي بحالة نفسية عصيبة​

أنقر للتوسيع...

​خطأك انك لا ترجع للنص الاصلي و ترجع لي للانجليزي و ما هو الا ترجمة و تجاهر بها... ليس بالشئ الجديد...

لكن نرد عليك من نص الكتاب المقدس باللغة العربية و تفسير معناه النصي:​וישׁכם אברהם בבקר ויקח־לחם וחמת מים ויתן אל־הגר שׂם על־שׁכמה ואת־הילד וישׁלחה ותלך ותתע במדבר באר שׁבע׃


 فَبَكَّرَ ابْرَاهِيمُ صَبَاحا وَاخَذَ خُبْزا وَقِرْبَةَ مَاءٍ وَاعْطَاهُمَا لِهَاجَرَ وَاضِعا ايَّاهُمَا عَلَى كَتِفِهَا وَالْوَلَدَ وَصَرَفَهَا. فَمَضَتْ وَتَاهَتْ فِي بَرِّيَّةِ بِئْرِ سَبْعٍ.

وضع ابراهيم الخبز بمعنى الطعام و قربة الماء و وضعها على كتف هاجر و الولد و صرفهما

لاحظ معي ما موجود في النص, فهو صرف الاثنين, فلو كان الولد على كتف هاجر لصرفها وحدها

المهم النص واضح و الاختلاف هو اختلاف ترجمات لا اختلاف نص اصلي فالنص الذي اتيت به هو نسخة ال 
CEV   = Contemporary English Version

لكن لو رجعت لنسخة الكينج جيمس لوجدتها بالصورة المتجانسة مع النص العبري و الترجمة العربية التي وضعتها اعلاه:

And Abraham rose up early in the morning, and took bread, and a bottle of water, and gave it unto Hagar, putting it on her shoulder, and the child
*

*



نكمل وسأستعين بترجمات اكثر لكي اوضح لك وايضا اترك الحكم للحضور من القراء 
Gen 21:15 وَلَمَّا فَرَغَ الْمَاءُ مِنَ الْقِرْبَةِ طَرَحَتِ الْوَلَدَ تَحْتَ احْدَى الاشْجَارِ 
طرحت الولد يعني كانت تحمله ((( شايلاه علي كتفها )))

أنقر للتوسيع...

 *​*
لا يا عزيزي, العب غيرها
طرحته لا تعني انها كانت تحمله... الصبي من الاعياء الشديد بسبب قلة الماء لاحتمالية فقدانهم الطريقة للبئر هو السبب لطرحه لان لو الصبي كانمغمى عليه اصلا و هي تحمله فلا داعي لانزاله و الجلوس بقربه لكي لا ترى موته

معلش يا اخي, لكن اطلب منك مصداقية اكثر و امانة اكثر في الحوار
​*​​​​

*



نأتي لترجمة الامريكن ستاندر فيرجن وماذا تقول 
Gen 21:15(ASV) And the water in the bottle was spent, and she cast the child under one of the shrubs. 
الترجمة تؤكد ان هاجر كانت تحمله وطرحت مع ملاحظة كلمة ** الطفل**(((and she cast the child under one of the shrubs)))

أنقر للتوسيع...

 *​*
لا اله الا المسيح...

للوهلة الولى اعتقدت انسان امين و تحاور بمستوى راقي, لكن انظر الى تدليسك و كذبك, فأين مكتوب في النص انها كانت تحمله؟؟؟؟؟

اكرر سؤالي, اين مكتوب انها كانت تحمله؟

المكتوب انها طرحته تحت الاشجار ...​*​​​​ 
*



مع ملاحظة ان الترجمات اكدت انه طفل فمثلا كينج جيمس فيرجن تؤكد ما جاء بالامريكن استاندر فيرجن 
(KJV) And the water was spent in the bottle, and she cast the child under 
Gen 21:15 one of the shrubs. 

أنقر للتوسيع...

 *​*
معنى كلمة الطفل تم شرحها و النص يشبه اعلاه
​​*​​​​ 
*



(Geneva) And when the water of the bottell was spent, she cast the childe vnder a certaine tree. 

أنقر للتوسيع...

 *​*
النص يشبه اعلاه​​​​*​
*



(GNB) When the water was all gone, she left the child under a bush 

أنقر للتوسيع...

 *​*
​اتعجب من انك ادرجت هذا النص, فالنص ينص على ترك هاجر لابنها تحت الاشجار ...​​*​​*



(Webster) And the water was spent in the bottle, and she cast the child under one of the shrubs. 

أنقر للتوسيع...

*​*
​النص يشبه اعلاه
​​*​​*



جميع الترجمات تؤكد ان اسماعيل كان طفل وامه تحمله وهو بسن السادسة عشر واحاز كيف يكون رجلا ويتزوج بالعاشرة وينجب بالحادية عشر !!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!

أنقر للتوسيع...

*​كذب و تدليس

ولا نص من النصوص يقول ان هاجر كانت تحمل ابنها و كل النصوص تقول انها طرحت ابنها او تركته تحت الاشجار و ولا وجود لكذبك بأنها كانت تحمل الطفل و طرحته من ظهرها تحت الاشجار

الرجاء امانة اكثر في المحاورة!


و الان انا اعلن تعجبي من انحراف المحاورة من الطفل ذو العشر سنين الى اسحق و اسماعيل...

ما علينا..

سلام و نعمة​


----------



## My Rock (21 أغسطس 2006)

BIG_BOSS_4_ALL قال:
			
		

> *عزيزي ماي روك شكرا جزيلا لردك وتعليقك ولكن عزيزي ماي روك انت ايضا قد استشهدت بالكتب الاسلامية *​


​عزيزي, انا لم استشهد بالكتب الاسلامية لشئ, انما انت تتسائل و تستغرب عن زواج و انجاب في الكتاب المقدس و مثيله في كتبك و عقيدتك, فأن جئت هنا للمناقشة في شئ لا ترضى عنه عندنا وهو عندك فالاولى بك ان تصلح الخطأ الي في عقيدتك اولا قبل ابرازه في عقيدة الاخر, فانا هنا لم اقصد الاساءة الا تذكيرا بقول المسيح في اخراج القشة من عين الاخر و نسيان الخشبة في عينك

فأن اعترضت على ما جاء في الكتاب المقدس ومثيله في عقيدتك, فكيف يصح ذلك؟
​*



فهل تريد ان يكون الحوار بيننا اسلامي مسيحي فليكن وكما تريد عزيزي 

أنقر للتوسيع...

 *​*
لا مانع, لكن كل موضوع في مكانه, افتح موضوع جديد في قسم حوار الاديان و اهلا و سهلا بك

​*​​​*



لي سؤال كم كان عمر العذراء مريم حينما خطبت ليوسف النجار وكم كان عمر يوسف النجار حينما خطبها واعتقد ردك سيكون رد علي ما جاء لنا به فادي من زواج الرسول بالسيدة عائشة ام المؤمنين ولعله يأت لنا بالدليل علي شبهته التي طرحها سابقا من ان الرسول اتي بهذا الفعل ((( المفاخدة )) وانا علي تمام اليقين انه لن يأت لنا بالدليل 

أنقر للتوسيع...

* 
لا اله الا المسيح... ما دخل العذراء مريم و يوسف في موضوعنا هذا؟ اعطيتك المجال الكافي في التشتيت لكن لم اسمح اكثر من ذلك لاسئلة تافهة ليس لها داعي بالموضوع​


*



ثانيا عزيزي ماي روك هذا قولك (( 
المحور الصاني هو في عادة ملوك العهد القديم اذ جرت عادة ملوك إسرائيل أن يشركوا وليّ العهد معهم في المُلك ليمرّنوه عليه, وبما أن ابتداء حكم حزقيا كان في السنة الثالثة من حكم هوشع (كما في الآية الأولى) وكان حكم هوشع في السنة 12 من حكم آحاز (كما في 17: 1) يتضح أن ابتداء حكم حزقيا كان في السنة 14 من آحاز والده، ويكون قد حكم سنتين أو ثلاث سنين قبل وفاة والده، فيكون عمره عند ابتداء حكمه مع والده نحو 22 أو23 سنة، ويكون عمره لمَّا حكم بعد وفاة والده نحو 25 سنة ))

 اين اجد هذا الكلام وكيف يا تري عرفوا ان احاز (( سيموت )) وكيف رضي احاز ان يحكم ابنه معه اين اجد هذا في النص ؟؟؟ 

أنقر للتوسيع...

 *​*
أين تجد هذا الكلام؟ غريب امرك... انت الذي متقدم بالشبهة و الشواهد كرتها لك و انت تسأل اين تجدها؟

حكم حزقيال بدأ في السنة الصالة لحكم هوشع و هذا تجده في الملوك الثاني الاصحاح رقم 18 و العدد الاول و الثاني:

في السَّنةِ الثَّالثةِ لِهوشَعَ بنِ أيلَةَ مَلِكِ إِسرائيلَ، ملَكَ حَزْقِيَّا بنُ آحازَ على يَهوذا. 2وكانَ اَبنَ خمسٍ وعشرينَ سنَةً، ودامَ مُلْكُهُ تِسْعًا وعشرينَ سنَةً بأورُشليمَ. واَسمُ أمِّهِ أبي بِنتُ زكريَّا. 3وعَمِلَ القويمَ في نظَرِ الرّبِّ كجدِّهِ داوُدَ​*حكم هوشع في السنة ال 12 من حكم احاز و هذا تجده في الملوك الثاني اصحاح 17 و العدد الاول:

في السَّنةِ الثَّانيةَ عَشْرةَ لآحازَ مَلِكِ يَهوذا، ملَكَ هُوشَعُ بنُ أيلَةَ بِالسَّامِرةِ على إِسرائيلَ تِسْعَ سِنينَ.

و نرجع للنقطة الاولى و هي الفرق بين حكم حزقيا من هوشع هو ثلاث سنين, اي ان حكم حزقيا كان في السنة ال 14 لحكم احاز لان هوشع حكم السنة الثانية شعر و لثالثة عشر و الرابعة عشر و هنا جاء حزقيا

اذن حزقيا حكم الثلاث سنين قبل وفات والده, يعني بعمر ال 25 يكون قد حكم 3 او حتى سنتين, وهذا بحسب العادة القديمة التدريبية
​*



المحور الثالث في الحساب اليهودي لان بما أن القدماء كانوا يراعون السنة التي يحسبون منها المدة، سواء تكون انتهت أم بدأت يكون عمر آحاز لمَّا ابتدأ يحكم 21 سنة، ومضى عليه 17 سنة في الحكم, وربما يكون حزقيا دخل في السنة 25 من حكمه، وعليه يكون عمر والده آحاز 14 سنة، وهو أمر عادي
كيف هذا يا عزيزي والنص واضح وصريح انه مات وتملك ابنه الحكم وهو ابن 25 والاب بعمر 36 توفي !!!!!!!!!!
واين الدليل علي مصداقية اقوالك من الكتاب المقدس 

أنقر للتوسيع...

*​*



؟ ​

أنقر للتوسيع...

​لا اله الا المسيح.. النص يقول انه حكم في العشرين و حكم 16 سنة و لم يقل انه مات في عمل ال 36

اين النص الذي يقول انه مات في ال 36؟؟؟؟

يا ريت لو تعطيني الشاهد انه مات بعمر ال 36

فالنص يقول انه حكم في العشرين و بما ان الحساب اليهودي القديم الذي يحسبون السنة بغض النظر عن بدئها ام نهايتها فقد يكون حكم بنهاية ال 20 اي ال 21 و حكم الى اواخر ال 16 اي 17 و بهذا يكون عمر ابنه حوالي ال 14 سنة
​*


----------



## Fadie (22 أغسطس 2006)

سلام و محبة للجميع

اسد الاسلام بنعمة الله تم دحض جميع شبهاتك و انت تطالبنى بدليل على تفخيذ محمد لعائشة و قلت لى لا تأتى بفتاوى و سألتك و مازلت اسئلك

هل تعرف كيف يقوم المفتى بأصدار فتوته؟على اى اساس يعتمد المفتى فى اصدار فتوته؟

و نشكر الله ان غرفتنا معروفة بألادب و حسن الحوار و احترام المتكلم اما من لا يفقه فى دينه شىء و يأتى لينقض الاخرين فهذا انسان مريض و حتى الان لا اعرف لماذا اخترت اسم الصديق المحترم بيج بوس لتسجل به مرة اخرى؟؟؟

اما للمناظرة فستكون هنا فى المنتدى و سأناظرك مسيحيات فقط اولا و اذا نطقت كلمة اسلامية واحدة فأرجو من ادارة المنتدى طردى فورااااااا و لكن بعد هذه المناظرة سأناظرك مناظرة اسلامية بحتة و لن تنطق فيها كلمة اسلامية واحدة

و اختر اى موضوع يخطر لك على بال فى المسيحيات لأنى سأختار اى موضوع يخطر لى على بال فى الاسلاميات.

استاذى العزيز ماى روك هذه خبرة سنين مع اسد الاسلام و مع غيره و انا اعرف اسلوبه جيدا فلا يملك سوى تدليس على الكتاب المقدس

تحياتى و محبتى للجميع و فى انتظارك يا اسد


----------



## BIG_BOSS_4_ALL (23 أغسطس 2006)

*بسم  الله  وبه  نستعين  *
*عزيزي ماي روك  هل  لي ان  اتسائل  هل  تغمض عينيك  عن  نصوص الكتاب  المقدس ام  ماذا ؟؟*
*انت  تقول  لم  تحمله كيف  هذا  وهل  تلك  الترجمات  انا  الذي قمت  بكتابتها !!!!!!!*

*اولا child معناها  طفل  فلا يوجد من  يخطيء عزيزي في الترجمات نحن  لا نتناسي ولا ننسي عزيزي كما  قلت  ومنا  منا  هو متزوج من  اجانب ومنا  درس تلك اللغات  ويعرف  خباياها عز المعرفة .*
* فلا تأتي وتقول وهذا  قولك وراجع  ما كتبت عزيزي ماي روك   (((( فاراك تخطأ نفس الخطأ الذي ارتكبه اخوانك المسلمين عندما يحاورونا و هو نسيان (او تناسي) الرجوع الى اللغة الاصلية التي كتب بها الكتاب المقدس وهي العبرية))) .*

* عزيزي ماي روك  ما هي اللغة الاصلية للكتاب المقدس عهد  قديم  وعهد  جديد ؟ *

*ننتقل  الي نقطة اخري ونحن  متفقان  عليها  وهي عمر اسماعيل  بين  16،17 سنة  وهذا  جيد  وممتاز .*

*حسنا  ما  هو سبب طرد سارة لهاجر وابنها  هل  السبب هو الغيرة ام  مزاح  المولود من  هاجر ولماذا  لم  يظهر هذا  المزاح  الا بعد  فطام اسحق ولماذا  لم  تظهر تلك  السباب الا بعد الفطام  ؟؟؟*
* هذا  قولك (((( هذا المزاح كان مزاح سخيفا يكشف عن مرارة نفسه جراء ما حصل من ولادة لاسحق ))))*
*اين  اجد هذا  بسفر التكوين  وفي اي عدد النص واضح  عزيزي ماي روك وهو *

*Gen 21:10 **فَقَالَتْ لابْرَاهِيمَ: «اطْرُدْ هَذِهِ الْجَارِيَةَ وَابْنَهَا لانَّ ابْنَ هَذِهِ الْجَارِيَةِ لا يَرِثُ مَعَ ابْنِي اسْحَاقَ*
* وارجو منك  ان  تعلق علي السبب هل هو الميراث من  ابراهيم ام  هو الغيرة ام  المزاح من  المولود من  هاجر !!!!!!! ولا تقل  لي جميعهم  *

* وقد  سبق  وقد  قلت  *
*سارة امرت ابراهيم ان يطرد هاجر وابنها غيرة منها لانه بكر ابراهيم  ووليد  ووريث ابوه والمحرف وضع عذرا اخر ان المولود النونو يمزح ليغير الوضع.*

*عزيزي ماي روك  اردت  توضح  لي وللقراء اني اخطأت  ولكن  قبل  ان  تقول  لي اني اخطأت  لماذا  لا تقر وتعترف  بأن  الاخطاء موجودة بالترجمات  بالكتاب المقدس .*
*هذه  هي ترجمة الملك  جيمس :*
*(KJV)** And Abraham rose up early in the morning, and took bread, and a bottle of water, and gave it** unto Hagar, putting it** on her shoulder, and the child, and sent her away: and she departed, and wandered in the wilderness of Beersheba. *
*early in the morning, and took bread, and a bottle of water, and gave *_*it*_* unto Hagar, putting it** on her shoulder, and the child, and sent her away:*
*مع  مراعاة شيئ مهم  جداااااا في هذا  النص وهو تلك  الفصلة  *** ، *** التي اتت علي كتفها  و الولد  ، وهذا  ما  تؤكده  باقي الترجمات  انها كانت  تحمله  يا عزيزي .*

*فأنا  لم  اكتب  تلك  الترجمات عزيزي ماي  روك  ففي ترجمة CEV = Contemporary English Version تلك  الترجمةانا  لم  ات   بها  من  عندي فهي تؤكد مصداقية كلامي بأنها  كانت  تحمله علي كتفها 
*​*
**CEV) Early the next morning Abraham gave Hagar an animal skin full of water and some bread. Then he put the boy on her shoulder and sent them away. They wandered around in the desert near Beersheba
*​*
**وهذا  هو النص الذي يؤكد  كلامي عزيزي فلا تتهمني بأنني افسر او ادلس كما  ادعيت  علي من قبل فقبل  ان  تتهمني بالتدليس والكذب  راجع  ترجمات  كتابك  وصححها عزيزي فانا  لم  ات بها  من  فراغ .*
*Then he put the boy on her shoulder and sent them away*
*النص امامك واضح  وضوح  الشمس في منتصف  النهاررررررر وترجمته  بتقول  ثم وضع الولد علي كتفها ووارسلهم بعيدا .*

*انظر عزيزي ماي روك لتك الترجمة ايضا  Geneva Bible, 1587*
*(GNB)** Early the next morning Abraham gave Hagar some food and a leather bag full of water. He put the child on her back and sent her away. She left and wandered about in the wilderness of Beersheba. *


*نص صريح  عزيزي انها كانت  تحمله ترجمة تقولان  ابراهيم  وضعه علي ظهرها ((( شالته )) علي ظهرها وانت  اتفقت  معي ان  عمرها  بين  16 وال 17 عام !!!!*
*He put the child on her back and sent her away*


*ما هو رائيك  عزيزي نص صرييييييييح لا جدال  فيه انها  كانت تحمله ترجمة تقول  انها  حملته  علي كتفها  واخري تقول  علي ظهرها  .*

* وانت  تقول  وتؤكد انها  لم  تحمله اين  المصداقية عزيزي ماي روك  مع  مراعاة ان  الكتاب  المقدس يقول :-*
*متى**5:"18 فاني الحق اقول لكم الى ان تزول السماء والارض لا يزول حرف واحد او نقطة واحدة من الناموس حتى يكون الكل **"
اشعياء 40 : " 8 يَذْبُلُ الْعُشْبُ وَيَذْوِي الزَّهْرُ، أَمَّا كَلِمَةُ إِلَهِنَا فَتَثْبُتُ إِلَى الأَبَدِ**»".

لكن للاسف فان الكتاب المقدس لا يحقق هذه الآيات فلو كان كلام الله لحفظ الى الابد لكن الآدله تثبت غير ذلك *​*
**ان الكتاب المقدس نفسه يعترف بتحريفه*
* في سفر ارمياء8 : " 8 كَيْفَ تَدَّعُونَ أَنَّكُمْ حُكَمَاءُ وَلَدَيْكُمْ شَرِيعَةَ الرَّبِّ بَيْنَمَا حَوَّلَهَا قَلَمُ الْكَتَبَةِ المُخَادِعُ إِلَى أُكْذُوبَةٍ؟" *


*ليس هذا فقط بل ان الكتاب المقدس يتوعد المحرفين*

*رؤيا يوحنا 22:" 18وَإِنَّنِي أَشْهَدُ لِكُلِّ مَنْ يَسْمَعُ مَا جَاءَ فِي كِتَابِ النُّبُوءَةِ هَذَا: إِنْ زَادَ أَحَدٌ شَيْئاً عَلَى مَا كُتِبَ فِيهِ، يَزِيدُهُ اللهُ مِنَ الْبَلاَيَا الَّتِي وَرَدَ ذِكْرُهَا، 19وَإِنْ أَسْقَطَ أَحَدٌ شَيْئاً مِنْ أَقْوَالِ كِتَابِ النُّبُوءَةِ هَذَا، يُسْقِطُ اللهُ نَصِيبَهُ مِنْ شَجَرَةِ الْحَيَاةِ، وَمِنَ الْمَدِينَةِ الْمُقَدَّسَةِ، اللَّتَيْنِ جَاءَ ذِكْرُهُمَا فِي هَذَا الْكِتَاب**"
*​*
**عزيزي ماي روك  باقي النصوص تؤكد ما  جاء بالتلك الترجمات  ومنها  العربية طرحت  الولد  طرحت  الطفل   طرحت  يعني كانت  تحمله يعني بالبلدي((( شايــــــــــــــــلاه )))*
*ولا توجد  احتماليات عزيزي ان  تقول  لي وهذا  قولك  (((( ** يا عزيزي, العب غيرها
طرحته لا تعني انها كانت تحمله... الصبي من الاعياء الشديد بسبب قلة الماء لاحتمالية فقدانهم الطريقة للبئر هو السبب لطرحه لان لو الصبي كانمغمى عليه اصلا و هي تحمله فلا داعي لانزاله و الجلوس بقربه لكي لا ترى موته)))
*
*رجل  بعمر 16 او 17 سنة يعاني من  الاعياء وامه لا !!!!! هل  هذا  يعقل  عزيزي ماي رووك !!!!!!*
*واين  اجد تلك  الاحتمالية تكلم  بعقل  عزيزي ماي روك  *

*عزيزي ماي روك *
*((((كان حق على اسماعيل يقولها اجلسي هنا يمه وانا حجيبلك ميه تشربي))))*

*لعلم  حضرتك  ماي روك  اخت  اميريكية اسمها  ليندا  اعلنت  اسلامها  بسبب قصة اسماعيل  واسحق  وايمانها  بالاسلام وتعاليمه  بغرفة اخونا  الشيخ  ابو عبد الرحمن  بالبال توك اسلام  اور كريستيانتي*
*واظن  انهم  اهل  اللغة الانجليزية .*


*(Webster) And the water was spent in the bottle, and she cast the child under one of the shrubs. 
*​*
*
*(Geneva) And when the water of the bottell was spent, she cast the childe vnder a certaine tree*

*KJV) And the water was spent in the bottle, and she cast the child under one of the shrubs. 
*​*
**ما معني طرحت  الولد هذه  النصوص تؤكد انها  كانت  تحمله وسبق  وقدمت  لك  الادلة سابقا *

*عزيزي ماي روك  اتهمتني اتهام  غير صحيح  ونسبت  لي اني اكذب  ومدلس وغير امين *
*اعتقد  عزيزي ماي روك  بما  اتيتك  به  من  ادلة صحيحة  من كتابك  في الترجمات *
*بانها  كانت  تحمله  هي اعلان  برائتي من  كل  ما  نسبته  لي من  اتهامات  ولكن  من  الاولي بك  عزيزي ان  توجه  تلك  الاتهامات من  كذب  وتدليس وبعدم الامانة  الي من  كتب تلك  الترجمات وليس انا  فأنا  استشهدت  ببعض النصوص من  تلك  الترجمات  التي تؤكد مصداقية كلامي .*
*ونظرا  لضيق  الوقت  سأؤجل  ردي عليك علي مداخلتك  الي الغد  *
*وسأتوجه  داعيا  راجيا  من  الله  ان  يفتح  قلبك وعقلك للطريق  الحق *

*مع  تحياتي *

*BIG_BOSS_4_ALL*
*أسد الاسلام _2*​


----------



## My Rock (23 أغسطس 2006)

F a d i e قال:


> سلام و محبة للجميع
> استاذى العزيز ماى روك هذه خبرة سنين مع اسد الاسلام و مع غيره و انا اعرف اسلوبه جيدا فلا يملك سوى تدليس على الكتاب المقدس


 
*بصراحة... ابتدأ ارى كلامك هذا في الواقع فردي الاخير له وجهة له بعض الاسئلة عن سبب التدليس و مواقعه و لم ارى ردا..*


----------



## My Rock (23 أغسطس 2006)

BIG_BOSS_4_ALL قال:


> *بسم الله وبه نستعين *
> 
> *عزيزي ماي روك هل لي ان اتسائل هل تغمض عينيك عن نصوص الكتاب المقدس ام ماذا ؟؟*​


​لا اعرف ما سبب هذا الاسلوب في النقاش, فأنت تتهمني بتغميض و التجاهل المتعمد للنصوص و هذا كذب, فبالرغم من خروجك عن الموضوع و ذهابك الى هاجر و اسماعيل انا رديت عليك نص بنص

فالرجاء اذا اردت للمحاورة ان تبقى على مستوى, ان تترك هذا الاسلوب الهزيل في المحاورة يا اخي
​

*



انت تقول لم تحمله كيف هذا وهل تلك الترجمات انا الذي قمت بكتابتها !!!!!!!

أنقر للتوسيع...

*​لاحظ ما تقوله يا عزيزي, فأنت اتيت بتراجمات خلي بالك من كلمة ترجمات

اما انا فأتيت لك بلغة الكتاب المقدس الاصلية و بمعنى النصوص

فحجتك بالترجمات باطلة, فعجبي كيف تتحجج بتراجم و تنسى اللغة الاصلية

اشبهها بأني اتحاول مع مسلم و من ثم أثي له بنص من ترجمة معينة و احاججه فيها

عفوا اخي العزيز, لكن هذا كسر لقواعد الحوار 

​ 
*



اولا child معناها طفل فلا يوجد من يخطيء عزيزي في الترجمات نحن لا نتناسي ولا ننسي عزيزي كما قلت ومنا منا هو متزوج من اجانب ومنا درس تلك اللغات ويعرف خباياها عز المعرفة .

أنقر للتوسيع...

*​لا اله الا المسيح...

اتعجب اذا كنت قد قرأة ردي اصلا!!!

فأنت لحد الان متمسك بكلمة من التراجم اما انا فأتيت لك بالكلمة من النسخة الاصلية و سأعيدها عل التكرار يعلم الشطار:

*ילד
*yeled
*تلفظ :yeh'-led*

و معناها:
*something born, that is, a lad or offspring: - boy, child, fruit, son, young man*

مولود, صبي, طفل, ابن او رجل شاب

خليك حباب و اقرأ اولا بدل ما ترجع و تقلي child

​*



عزيزي ماي روك ما هي اللغة الاصلية للكتاب المقدس عهد قديم وعهد جديد ؟ 

أنقر للتوسيع...

 *​*
​العبرية
​*​ 
*



حسنا ما هو سبب طرد سارة لهاجر وابنها هل السبب هو الغيرة ام مزاح المولود من هاجر ولماذا لم يظهر هذا المزاح الا بعد فطام اسحق ولماذا لم تظهر تلك السباب الا بعد الفطام ؟؟؟

أنقر للتوسيع...

*​غريب امرك يا اخي, ما دخل سبب طرد هاجر بموضوعنا؟
على كل حال السبب هو المزاح المر الذي كان اسماعيل يمارسه مع اسحق

​*



هذا قولك (((( هذا المزاح كان مزاح سخيفا يكشف عن مرارة نفسه جراء ما حصل من ولادة لاسحق ))))
اين اجد هذا بسفر التكوين وفي اي عدد 

أنقر للتوسيع...

 *​*
ارجوا منك قراءة ردودي بالكامل يا اخ فانا قلت هذا رابط قول الرسول بولس في غلاطية:

غلاطية: 4 : 29
29وكما كانَ المَولودُ بِحُكمِ الجسَدِ يَضطَهِدُ المَولودَ بِحُكُمِ الرُّوحِ، فكذلِكَ هيَ الحالُ اليومَ.

اشارة واضحة الى الاضظهاد في نص سفر التكوين, فالقارئ الذكي للكتاب المقدس, يربط اسفاره في البحث​*​​​​



*



وارجو منك ان تعلق علي السبب هل هو الميراث من ابراهيم ام هو الغيرة ام المزاح من المولود من هاجر !!!!!!! ولا تقل لي جميعهم

أنقر للتوسيع...

*​سبب الطرد واضح وهو المزاح المر الذي استعلمه اسماعيل مع اسحق
و بغض النظر عن السبب و ما كان, ما دخله في الموضوع يا اخ؟
​ 
​
*



عزيزي ماي روك اردت توضح لي وللقراء اني اخطأت ولكن قبل ان تقول لي اني اخطأت لماذا لا تقر وتعترف بأن الاخطاء موجودة بالترجمات بالكتاب المقدس .

أنقر للتوسيع...

*​اراك في محاولة بائسة لحفظ ماء الوجه تتوجه لموضوع اخر وهو اخطاء الكتاب المقدس في ترجماته الذي يمكن الرد عليه بكل سهولة, لكن لماذا تشتيت الموضوع هذا؟ هل لانك افلست من الحوار؟
لماذا تريد توجيه الحوار لموضوع اخر؟؟؟؟؟
​*



ما هو رائيك عزيزي نص صرييييييييح لا جدال فيه انها كانت تحمله ترجمة تقول انها حملته علي كتفها واخري تقول علي ظهرها .

أنقر للتوسيع...

*​غريب امرك فعلا,,, هذه تراجم يا اخي و ليست نسخ للكتاب المقدس, فأختلاف النسخ لا يعني تحريف الكتاب المقدس, فانا استطيع ان اجلب لك اكثر من 4 نسخة بالانجليزي مختلفة في القرأن, فهل اصبح اختلاف التراجم دليل تحريف؟؟؟

المهم نرجع و ادرج لك النص الاصلي باللغة العبرية و معناه عل التكرار يعلم الشطار:

*וישׁכם אברהם בבקר ויקח־לחם וחמת מים ויתן אל־הגר שׂם על־שׁכמה ואת־הילד וישׁלחה ותלך ותתע במדבר באר שׁבע׃


فَبَكَّرَ ابْرَاهِيمُ صَبَاحا وَاخَذَ خُبْزا وَقِرْبَةَ مَاءٍ وَاعْطَاهُمَا لِهَاجَرَ وَاضِعا ايَّاهُمَا عَلَى كَتِفِهَا وَالْوَلَدَ وَصَرَفَهَا. فَمَضَتْ وَتَاهَتْ فِي بَرِّيَّةِ بِئْرِ سَبْعٍ.*

*And Abraham rose up early in the morning, and took bread, and a bottle of water, and gave it unto Hagar, putting it on her shoulder, and the child*

الحجة تكون في النص الاصلي لا في التراجم

معلش اهو انك اتعلمت شئ مفيد معانا​*



وانت تقول وتؤكد انها لم تحمله اين المصداقية عزيزي ماي روك مع مراعاة ان الكتاب المقدس يقول :-
متى5:"18 فاني الحق اقول لكم الى ان تزول السماء والارض لا يزول حرف واحد او نقطة واحدة من الناموس حتى يكون الكل "
اشعياء 40 : " 8 يَذْبُلُ الْعُشْبُ وَيَذْوِي الزَّهْرُ، أَمَّا كَلِمَةُ إِلَهِنَا فَتَثْبُتُ إِلَى الأَبَدِ»".

أنقر للتوسيع...

*​*



لكن للاسف فان الكتاب المقدس لا يحقق هذه الآيات فلو كان كلام الله لحفظ الى الابد لكن الآدله تثبت غير ذلك ​

أنقر للتوسيع...


​لا اعرف ااضحك على حالك ام ابكي عليه... ما دخل صحة الكتاب المقدس في الموضوع؟؟؟؟؟

و الريب انت تتقدم مشكورا بنصوص تثبت صحة الكتاب المقدسو من ثم تقول ان الكتاب المقدس لا يحقق هذه الايات بدون اي دليل؟ ماهذا التخريف و ما هذا الهبل؟
​​*​​​ 
*



ان الكتاب المقدس نفسه يعترف بتحريفه
في سفر ارمياء8 : " 8 كَيْفَ تَدَّعُونَ أَنَّكُمْ حُكَمَاءُ وَلَدَيْكُمْ شَرِيعَةَ الرَّبِّ بَيْنَمَا حَوَّلَهَا قَلَمُ الْكَتَبَةِ المُخَادِعُ إِلَى أُكْذُوبَةٍ؟" 

أنقر للتوسيع...

*​*



ليس هذا فقط بل ان الكتاب المقدس يتوعد المحرفين​ 
رؤيا يوحنا 22:" 18وَإِنَّنِي أَشْهَدُ لِكُلِّ مَنْ يَسْمَعُ مَا جَاءَ فِي كِتَابِ النُّبُوءَةِ هَذَا: إِنْ زَادَ أَحَدٌ شَيْئاً عَلَى مَا كُتِبَ فِيهِ، يَزِيدُهُ اللهُ مِنَ الْبَلاَيَا الَّتِي وَرَدَ ذِكْرُهَا، 19وَإِنْ أَسْقَطَ أَحَدٌ شَيْئاً مِنْ أَقْوَالِ كِتَابِ النُّبُوءَةِ هَذَا، يُسْقِطُ اللهُ نَصِيبَهُ مِنْ شَجَرَةِ الْحَيَاةِ، وَمِنَ الْمَدِينَةِ الْمُقَدَّسَةِ، اللَّتَيْنِ جَاءَ ذِكْرُهُمَا فِي هَذَا الْكِتَاب"​ 
​

أنقر للتوسيع...


​اراك تتخبط بشدة,,, ما دخل صحة الكتاب المقدس الان في موضوعنا هذا؟

لو كنت رجل, اطرح الايات هذه في موضوع مستقل عن هذا و ستلقى الاجابة القاضية على خرافاتك هذه​
​*​​​*



عزيزي ماي روك باقي النصوص تؤكد ما جاء بالتلك الترجمات ومنها العربية طرحت الولد طرحت الطفل طرحت يعني كانت تحمله يعني بالبلدي((( شايــــــــــــــــلاه )))

أنقر للتوسيع...

* ​اراك تكذب و تزيف من جديد, و دعني اسأل من جديد لانك لم تجب, انت قلت انه في العدد 15 مكتوب انها حاملة الطفل و انا سألتك انه هذا محظ كذب و افتراء اذ العدد 15 خالي من هذا الافتراء
ولا نص من النصوص يقول ان هاجر كانت تحمل ابنها و كل النصوص تقول انها طرحت ابنها او تركته تحت الاشجار و ولا وجود لكذبك بأنها كانت تحمل الطفل و طرحته من ظهرها تحت الاشجار


اما طرحت الطفل فقد شرحت معناها 
طرحته لا تعني انها كانت تحمله... الصبي من الاعياء الشديد بسبب قلة الماء لاحتمالية فقدانهم الطريقة للبئر هو السبب لطرحه لان لو الصبي كانمغمى عليه اصلا و هي تحمله فلا داعي لانزاله و الجلوس بقربه لكي لا ترى موته​ 
 

​​
​
*



لعلم حضرتك ماي روك اخت اميريكية اسمها ليندا اعلنت اسلامها بسبب قصة اسماعيل واسحق وايمانها بالاسلام وتعاليمه بغرفة اخونا الشيخ ابو عبد الرحمن بالبال توك اسلام اور كريستيانتي
واظن انهم اهل اللغة الانجليزية .

أنقر للتوسيع...

 
هههههههه مادخل اسلام شخص بالموضوع؟ لماذا الخروج عن صلب الموضوع
و اتعجب على هيك ايمان لتغيير عقيدة بسبب قصة اسماعيل و اسحق

المهم خلينا في الموضوع

سلام و نعمة*​


----------



## BIG_BOSS_4_ALL (25 أغسطس 2006)

*اسمع  ماي روك  هذه  الترجمات هي ترجمات  كتابك  ولم  اقم  بترجمتها  بنفسي انما  هي ما  قام  بها  ابائك  من  مسيحين  بترجمتها  وكتابتها  وليس انا *
* ومن  اين  اتو بهذه ا  النصوص  بانها  كانت  تحمله  مرة  علي كتفها  والاخري علي ظهرها  فمن  الاولي الا تلومني  فأنا  لم  اكتبها  بل  علماء كتابك  وليس انا هم الذين  قامو بترجمتها يا عزيزي *

*فمن  بابا اولي ان  تلومهم  وليس انا  والنصوص واضحة وصريحة جدااا وضوح الشمس بأنها كانت  تحمله ((( شايلاه )))عجيب امر كتابك وترجمات  كتابك  يا  ماي روك  فمن  اين  اتت تلك  الترجمات  مع ادعائك  بوجود النص الاصلي  فلماذا لم  يلجأ المترجمين  الي الاصل كما  ادعيت بأن الاصل  موجود ولماذا  تم  التبديل  والتغيير  في معني النصوص يا عزيياذا كان الاصل  موجود !!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!! .*


* ماي روك  هعطيك  الدليل علي ان  كتابك  لا يوجد له  اصل  المخطوطات مفقودة وهذا  هو الدليل *

*Mat 19:29** وَكُلُّ مَنْ تَرَكَ بُيُوتاً أَوْ إِخْوَةً أَوْ أَخَوَاتٍ أَوْ أَباً أَوْ أُمّاً أَوِ امْرَأَةً أَوْ أَوْلاَداً أَوْ حُقُولاً مِنْ أَجْلِ اسْمِي يَأْخُذُ مِئَةَ ضِعْفٍ وَيَرِثُ الْحَيَاةَ الأَبَدِيَّةَ. *

*  هذه  الترجمة لماذا  حذفت  منها  كلمة امرأة في ترجمة الامريكن  ستاندر فيرجن !!!!!!*
*(ASV)** And every one that hath left houses, or brethren, or sisters, or father, or mother, or children, or lands, for my name's sake, shall receive a hundredfold, and shall inherit eternal life. *​*
**اليس هذا  دليل  علي  ترجمتك العربية خاطئة يا ماي  روووك *
*وايضا  في هذه الترجمة حذفت كلمة امرأة !!!!!!!!!!!*
*(CEV)** All who have given up home or brothers and sisters or father and mother or children or land for me will be given a hundred times as much. They will also have eternal life. *

*وهنا ايضا  في  ترجمة الملك جيمس لا توجد  كلمة امراءة بل  زوجة !!!!*
*(KJV)** And every one that hath forsaken houses, or brethren, or sisters, or father, or mother, or wife, or children, or lands, for my name's sake, shall receive an hundredfold, and shall inherit everlasting life. *
*اليس هذا  دليل  علي  ترجمتك العربية خاطئة بانها  حرفت  كلمة زوجة الي  امراءة !!!*
* ثانيا  انت  اخطأت  خطأ فادح  وجسيم  حينما  سئلتك  بأي اللغات  تم  كتابة الكتاب  المقدس العهد  القديم والعهد الجديد  فاجبتني بان اللغة هي العبرية !!!!!!!*
*وهذا  خطأ فادح  يا   ماي روك واجابة خاطئة ياريت  تسئل  احد  من  ابائك  في الكنيسة او تعلم  واقرأ جيداااا ماي روك  في انتظار ردك  علي هذا  السؤال  وان  لم  تعرف  الاجابة سوف اجيبك انا *

*ماهي اللغة الاصلية التي كتب  بها  الكتاب المقدس عهد  قديم  وعهد  جديد (( عهد النعمة يا ماي روك ))*

*مع  تحياتي *
*BIG_BOSS_4_ALL*
*اسد الاسلام _2*​


----------



## My Rock (25 أغسطس 2006)

BIG_BOSS_4_ALL قال:


> *اسمع ماي روك هذه الترجمات هي ترجمات كتابك ولم اقم بترجمتها بنفسي انما هي ما قام بها ابائك من مسيحين بترجمتها وكتابتها وليس انا *​​




على عيني و على راسي, لكن متى كان اختلاف التراجم مشكلة؟

لو كان اختلاف التراجم مشكلة اريدك تراجع الرابط التالي الذي ينص على اختلاف تراجم القرأن, سأضع الرابط لعدم تشتيت الموضوع:

قنبلة تحريف القرأن (على الطريقة الاسلامية)
​
​ 

*



ماي روك هعطيك الدليل علي ان كتابك لا يوجد له اصل المخطوطات مفقودة وهذا هو الدليل 

أنقر للتوسيع...

*​الا صحيح, هو موضوعنا ابن العاشرة؟ ام اختلاف الترجمات في الكتاب المقدس؟
لم اعد ارى لديك اي مداخلة في ثلب الموضوع, فكل ردودك هي بعيدة عن صلب الموضوعة

فوهلة تتحدث لي عن مزح اسماعيل و سببه و مرة تتكلم على اختلاف الترجمات و المرة القادمة لا اعرف في اي موضوع اخر ستخرج بنا عن الموضوع الاصلي!
​ 
​ 
*



هذه الترجمة لماذا حذفت منها كلمة امرأة في ترجمة الامريكن ستاندر فيرجن !!!!!!

أنقر للتوسيع...

*​
ارى ان مستوى الحوار بدأ بالهبوط, فأنت راكب عقلك بأن اختلاف الترجمات يعني تحريف و هذا عين الجهل و الغباء, فعمر اختلاف الترجمات لم يكن مشكلة و انا اقولها لك لكس ترتاح, هناك اختلافات في الترجمات لكن لا يوجد اختلاف في النصوص الاصلية للكتاب المقدس المكتوبة بالعبرية و اليونانية

الان ستكون لك هذه اخر مرة تستفسر فيها عن اختلاف التراجم
لو عندك حجة تعال حاججني بأختلاف النسخ الاصلية لا التراجم

اما النص الذي اوردته فهو كالتالي في النسخة اليونانية:​καὶ πᾶς ὅς ἀφῆκεν οἰκίας ἢ ἀδελφοὺς ἢ ἀδελφὰς ἢ πατέρα ἢ μητέρα ἣ γυναῖκα ἢ τέκνα ἢ ἀγροὺς ἕνεκεν τοῦ ὀνόματός μου, ἑκατονταπλασίονα λήψεται καὶ ζωὴν αἰώνιον κληρονομήσει. 

اما اعتراضك عن كلمة أمرأة و زوجة فالرد عليها كالتالي:
الكلمة جاءت بالشكل التالي:​γυνή
و معنى الكلمة: ​
a _woman_; specifically a _wife:_ - wife, woman.

يعني بتعني أمرأة و تعني زوجة ايضا فهذا سبب اختلاف الترجمة فالمترجمين ليسوا بألهة لكي يترجموا لحضرتك بالتمام و الكمال حتى لا تزعل



*



ثانيا انت اخطأت خطأ فادح وجسيم حينما سئلتك بأي اللغات تم كتابة الكتاب المقدس العهد القديم والعهد الجديد فاجبتني بان اللغة هي العبرية !!!!!!!
وهذا خطأ فادح يا ماي روك واجابة خاطئة ياريت تسئل احد من ابائك في الكنيسة او تعلم واقرأ جيداااا ماي روك في انتظار ردك علي هذا السؤال وان لم تعرف الاجابة سوف اجيبك انا 

أنقر للتوسيع...

*​*



ماهي اللغة الاصلية التي كتب بها الكتاب المقدس عهد قديم وعهد جديد (( عهد النعمة يا ماي روك ))​

أنقر للتوسيع...

​​ممكن اتصل يصديق؟ او اخذ رأي الاعضاء؟ او لو سمحت ممكن تغيرلي السؤال؟
​يا اخ, انا اجبت جواب و لن اتراجع عنه

العهد القديم كتب بصورة عامة باللغة العبرية لكن بعض الاسفار كسفر عزرا و دانيال كتبوا باللغة الارامية

اما العهد الجديد فكتب باللغة اليونانية (الاغريقية Greek)

المهم, الى متى سنبقى نشتت الموضوع؟ فمداخلاتك الاخيرة لم يكن لها اي صلة بالموضوع؟ يا ريت تبقى في الموضوع حتى نصل لنهاية

و اذا كررت جلب نصوص في اختلاف التراجم فأحذرك من فعل ذلك
لو عندك نص في اختلاف النصوص الاصلية يبقى جيبها و نتناقش فيها, لكن اذا كنت مفلس و تأخذ اختلاف التراجم كأنه تحريف فهذا قمة الجهل و انصحك ان ترى اختلاف تراجم قرأنك الاول

سلام و نعمة​​*​


----------



## BIG_BOSS_4_ALL (25 أغسطس 2006)

*اسمع  ماي روك  اولا انا  بكلمك  وأدب واحترام  يأما  يكون  حوارنا  مبني علي الادب والاحترام  وتبطل  السب والشتم  والغلط  مع  العلم  سبق لك  ان اخطأت  وهذاغ  يخالف  تعاليم  كتابك  ونزلت  ليك  النصوص وانت  حذفتها  من  قبل  في موضوع  بولس هل  مذكور بالقران .*
*ودا كان  تعقيبي علي سبك  وشتمك  يا أما (((  تكون  محترم ونتناقش باحترام وبرجولة  يا ما  ننهي الحوار .)))*

*ثانيا لا اعرف ااضحك على حالك ام ابكي عليه ....... انا عندي الاصل    يا ماي روك والقران  لايقرأ الا بالعربية  فسيبك  من الموضوع دا  شوف غيره  احسن لك .*

*وانت لم  تأت لي  بالرد  الذي  يشفي  صدري بأن  احاز  لم  يتزوج  بسن العاشرة مجرد ردود  لاتغني  ولا تسمن  من جوع  مع ان السن  واضح  والتحريفات الرقمية ما اكثرها  بكتابك يا ماي  روك .*

*وبالنسبة لي  لم اخرج عن  الموضوع  وكان لي ان  اتسائل  حقا  كيف  يكون  احاز رجلا وهو  بالعاشرة  واسماعيل  طفل  وهو  بالسادسة او  السابعة عشرة ويحمل  علي كتف  وظهر امه بحسب  ترجمات كتابك .*

*وانت لم  تجاوبني علي سؤالي  لماذا حذفت  كلمة امراءة بالامريكن استاندرد فيرجن  ؟؟؟!!!!!!!*
*وتهرررررررررررربت هروب  واضح .*

*ولعلم حضرتك  امرأة باللغة  الانجليزية معناها  ليس زوجةيا عزيزي والدليل علي ذلك  ان  كتابك باللغة العربية قال  امرأة وليس زوجة يا عزيزي ماي روك .*

*حينما  سئلتك  عن  اي لغة كتب بها  العهد القديم  والجديد اجبتني بأنها  العبرية *
*ولذلك  كررت  سؤالي  لك  لاصحح خطأك  وراجع  ما كتبته  انت .*

*الان  انت  تراجعت وقلت  لي وهذا  نصه ((( و اذا كررت جلب نصوص في اختلاف التراجم فأحذرك من فعل ذلك))) *
*طيب  يا ماي  روك  هو  انا  اللي كتبتها  مش بستفسر ليه  الاختلافات  الكثيرة  في التراجم  مع  ان  علي حسب قولك ان  الاصل  موجود  ياريت  تجاوبني علي سؤالي ليه ؟ *
*عامة ماي روك بلاش اسلوب  التهكم والاسلوب اللي بتستخدمه لانك  بهذا  لاتمثل  المسيح ولا تعاليم  المسيح يا عزيزي*
*انصحك  بأتباع  تعاليم  المسيح *

*مع  تحياتي *

*BIG_BOSS_4_ALL*
*أسد الاسلام _2 *
​


----------



## My Rock (25 أغسطس 2006)

BIG_BOSS_4_ALL قال:


> *اسمع ماي روك اولا انا بكلمك وأدب واحترام يأما يكون حوارنا مبني علي الادب والاحترام وتبطل السب والشتم والغلط مع العلم سبق لك ان اخطأت وهذاغ يخالف تعاليم كتابك ونزلت ليك النصوص وانت حذفتها من قبل في موضوع بولس هل مذكور بالقران .*​​




هل تعي معنى كلمتي السب و الشتم و الفرق بينهما؟
متى سبيتك او شتمتك؟ ممكن تقتبس النص الذي سببتك فيه و شتمتك؟

انا مش فاهم ايه الي صاير مع المسلمين, انا اتكلم في موضوع و كل واحد منهم يجي يرد علي و يتهمني بالشتيمة!!!!

​ 
*



ثانيا لا اعرف ااضحك على حالك ام ابكي عليه ....... انا عندي الاصل يا ماي روك والقران لايقرأ الا بالعربية فسيبك من الموضوع دا شوف غيره احسن لك .

أنقر للتوسيع...

*​هل ترى ردت فعلك بالنسبة للتراجم؟ يا ريت تطبق الشئ نفسه في محاورتك في المسيحية فرفضك للتراجم للقرأن هو الحد الاخير للتحدث للتراجم في الكتاب المقدس, فالمرة القادمة التي تتكلم عنها عن التراجم من بعيد او قديم, يحذف ردك بالكامل
​ 
*



وانت لم تأت لي بالرد الذي يشفي صدري بأن احاز لم يتزوج بسن العاشرة مجرد ردود لاتغني ولا تسمن من جوع مع ان السن واضح والتحريفات الرقمية ما اكثرها بكتابك يا ماي روك .

أنقر للتوسيع...

*​انا لا ابحث عن الرد الذي يشفي صدرك, انا ابحث عن الرد الذي يتقبله العقل بصورة عامة, فتقبلك للرد من عدمه لا يعنيني بشئ فتصطفل يا اخي اذا ما عجبك الرد

انا رديت و انا بدأ تسأل اسألة طفولية و انا شرحتها بصورة مبسطة كأني اشرح لاطفال و لم ارى منك اي رد
راجع المشاركة رقم 11 و12 و 16 
​ 
*



ولعلم حضرتك امرأة باللغة الانجليزية معناها ليس زوجةيا عزيزي والدليل علي ذلك ان كتابك باللغة العربية قال امرأة وليس زوجة يا عزيزي ماي روك .

أنقر للتوسيع...

*​رجعت حليمة لعادتها القديمة, ها انت من جديد تتكلم عن الفرق بين التراجم

يا عزيزي انا وضعت لك الكلمة في اليوناني و وضعت لك معناها الذي يأتي بمعنى أمرأة و زوجة
و لم يكن قصدي اللغة الانجليزية... فتح و صحح معي شوي يا اخ
​ 
*



حينما سئلتك عن اي لغة كتب بها العهد القديم والجديد اجبتني بأنها العبرية 
ولذلك كررت سؤالي لك لاصحح خطأك وراجع ما كتبته انت .

أنقر للتوسيع...

 *​*
​يعني ما افتهمنا, هل معنى ذلك ان الكتاب المقدس لم يكتب بالعبرية؟​يمكن عندك اكتشاف اسلامي ما سامعين فيه؟


و خليني اكرر على التكرار يعلم الشطار

خلينا في الموضوع الاصلي و بلاش نط

منتظر مداخلتك في صلب الموضوع و غيره سيحذف

سلام و نعمة​​*​


----------



## BIG_BOSS_4_ALL (26 أغسطس 2006)

*يا  ماي روك *
*لُوقَا **6 :41-42 
"وَلِمَاذَا تُلاَحِظُ الْقَشَّةَ فِي عَيْنِ أَخِيكَ، وَلكِنَّكَ لاَ تَتَنَبَّهُ إِلَى الْخَشَبَةِ الْكَبِيرَةِ فِي عَيْنِكَ؟ أَوْ كَيْفَ تَقْدِرُ أَنْ تَقُولَ لأَخِيكَ: يَاأَخِي، دَعْنِي أُخْرِجِ الْقَشَّةَ الَّتِي فِي عَيْنِكَ! وأَنْتَ لاَ تُلاحِظُ الْخَشَبَةَ الَّتِي في عَيْنِكَ أَنْتَ. يَامُرَائِي، أَخْرِجْ أَوَّلاً الْخَشَبَةَ مِنْ عَيْنِكَ، وَعِنْدَئِذٍ تُبْصِرُ جَيِّداً لِتُخْرِجَ الْقَشَّةَ الَّتِي فِي عَيْنِ أَخِيكَ"*


* اولا انت  خالفت  تعاليم  دينك  بالاساءة الي الاخرين*

*  وطلبت  مني  الدليل  *
*الدليل  هنا  في هذا  الرابط في موضوع هل  بولس مذكور في القران **http://www.arabchurch.com/forums/showthread.php?t=6357&page=3*

*انت بكده  بتخالف  تعاليم  دينك وتعاليم  المسيح  عليه السلام  واسائتك  هل  تمثل  المسيح  يا  ماي  روك  ولا المسيح  برئ منك  ومن  اسأئتك . وراجع  ايضا  هذا  الموضوع  ستجد كثيرا  من  الاساءات .*

*عامة ماي  روك  انا  لم  ات  بكل  ادلتي من  كتابك  فهناك  ايضا  زواج  ابن  السادسة يا عزيزي من  كتابك وان  كنت  تريد اكمال  الحوار البناء في هذا  الموضوع  تقوم  بحذف  ما  كتبته  من  اساءات  كما  كنت  تقوم  بحذف اغلب  مداخلاتي بهدف الانتصار لنفسك .*


*وسأذكرك  ببعض نصوص كتابك  لعلك  لم  تقرئها ولعلك  تعمل  بها  وربنا  يهديك *

*متي 5:44** واما انا فاقول لكم احبوا اعداءكم.باركوا لاعنيكم**.احسنوا الى مبغضيكم.وصلّوا لاجل الذين يسيئون اليكم ويطردونكم.*​*
**لوقا  6:28 باركوا لاعنيكم**.وصلّوا لاجل الذين يسيئون اليكم.*
*في انتظار ردك *
*BIG_BOSS_4_ALL*
*أسد الاسلام _2*​


----------



## My Rock (26 أغسطس 2006)

BIG_BOSS_4_ALL قال:


> ​
> *اولا انت خالفت تعاليم دينك بالاساءة الي الاخرين*​
> *وطلبت مني الدليل *
> *الدليل هنا في هذا الرابط في موضوع هل بولس مذكور في القران **http://www.arabchurch.com/forums/showthread.php?t=6357&page=3*​​




هذا في موضوع اخر يا عزيزي, لو بدك تعقب على الرد عقب في الموضوع ذلك, فما دخل الموضوع ذلك في موضوعنا هذا؟

بعدين انا لم اقل ادبي, بل حذرت ان احد قل ادبه يبقى ما يلوم الا نفسه

بعدين انت قلت اني سبيتك و شتمتك انت لا رسولك, فأين الدليل؟

بعدين ما تخليك في الموضوع يا اخ؟

ساعة ناط لتراجمالكتاب المقدس

و ساعة ناط بتشتمني و ساعة ناط لموضوع ثاني

ايه مالك بدأت بالترنح ما تخليك بالموضوع؟​*



عامة ماي روك انا لم ات بكل ادلتي من كتابك فهناك ايضا زواج ابن السادسة يا عزيزي من كتابك 

أنقر للتوسيع...

*​يعني كيف؟ اترك المحاورة و اضل اتوسل بيك حتى تستمر معي في المحاورة؟ مهو انت ردين ما طولت في المحاورة و ردودك البقية كلها يا بتبكي ان روك سبك و شتمت يا لتتكلم عن اختلاف تراجم يا جاي تعلمني المسيحية!!!

اما عن موضوع زواج السادسة التي نطيت اليه ايضا لتشتيت الموضوع فهو مطروح و مردود عليها قبلا من قبل الاخ نيو مان
زواج في السادسة من العمر ( شبهة والرد عليها ) 

فيا ريت لو عندك مداخلة في الموضوع الجديد الذي شتتنا فيه فأطرح في مكانه و خلينا في موضوع الحالي​

*



وان كنت تريد اكمال الحوار البناء في هذا الموضوع تقوم بحذف ما كتبته من اساءات كما كنت تقوم بحذف اغلب مداخلاتي بهدف الانتصار لنفسك .

أنقر للتوسيع...

*​اولا انا لم اسئ بعد, انا حذرت فقط
ثانيا لن يحذف حرف واحد من ما كتبت و اذا ما كان عاجبك تبقى مشكلتك...

و انا عارف انك راح تتحجج بيه حتى تهرب من المحاورة لانه ليس بالشئ الجديد ابدا فاخوانك المسلمين قاموا بالمثل قبلك.. يعني لعبة معروفة


الان دعنا من انك تريد تعليمي المسيحية و غيرها من المواضيع التي تشتت موضوعنا الاصلي

الا اكملنا الموضوع هذا؟

سلام و نعمة​


----------



## BIG_BOSS_4_ALL (30 أغسطس 2006)

*الرجاء عمل بان لي من منتداكم *

*لاني لن ادخله بالمرة لعدم الاحترام وقلة الادب *

*ومصيرك يا ماي روك انت وفادي البحيرة المتقدة الكبريت والنار لعدم التزامكم باخلاق المسيح عليه السلام *
*واسف اني دخلت منتداكم بالغلط لاني افتكرته منتدي محترم وانتم للاسف لا تلتزمو بتعاليم ولا اخلاق المسيح عليه السلام *
*رجاء عمل بان لي من منتداكم لانكم غير اهلون للحوار *


*BIG_BOSS_4_ALL*
*أسد الاسلام _2*​


----------



## ma7aba (30 أغسطس 2006)

تهرب واضح اسد الإسلام


----------



## My Rock (30 أغسطس 2006)

*هذا ما يسموه بالهرووووووب الكبيييير *


*المهم كويس اننا فندنا الموضوع قبل ما يهرب*


----------



## Michael (30 أغسطس 2006)

هههههههههههههه

دة مطلعش اسد دة طلع حاجة تانية

حاجة كدة لما بيشوف القط يهرب الفا................

دة طلع مجهز نص ونازل فى كل المواضيع الى هو شارك فيها وكوبى وبيست

حاجة تفطش من الضحك


----------



## waleed_cairo (1 يونيو 2007)

*رد على: هل  ابن العاشرة  يتزوج  في الكتاب المقدس  ارج&*

الأخ فادي أنا على أتم الستعداد لمناظرتك بشرط ان لا يتفه أي منا بأي شىء الا و يقدم عليه الدليل من كتاب الاخر       هل توافق     أنا في انتظار ردك


----------



## My Rock (1 يونيو 2007)

*رد على: هل  ابن العاشرة  يتزوج  في الكتاب المقدس  ارج&*



waleed_cairo قال:


> الأخ فادي أنا على أتم الستعداد لمناظرتك بشرط ان لا يتفه أي منا بأي شىء الا و يقدم عليه الدليل من كتاب الاخر هل توافق أنا في انتظار ردك


 
*تعال ناظرني يا وليد, حدد الموضوع الي تريد و نفتح مناظرة به*
*سلام و نعمة*


----------



## Molka Molkan (29 أبريل 2010)

هاهاهاهاهاهاها
موضوع لذيذ


----------



## hangel999 (29 أبريل 2010)

ربنا معاك


----------



## holiness (30 أبريل 2010)

هههههههههه 

ما عمري شفت احد بيهرب بمثل هذه الطريقة هههههه يا عيب الشووم 

قال شو قال اسد طلع دجاجة هههه 

ربي يبارك الجميع ..


----------



## ElectericCurrent (11 مارس 2012)

أول حيل المهاجم ::  عزل  سرد الكتاب المقدس  عن  الحقائق والبديهيات التى كانت سائده فى هذه الحقبة التاريخية و-أى دارس للتاريخ يعرف  ان  توت عنخ أمون    مثلا تزوج وإعتلى العرش وأنجب العشرات وغير عاصمة مصر وغير ديانة أخناتون ورد عباده أمون بدلا من أتون وشيد معابد وصروح وتوسع فى الامبراطورية المصرية حتى بلاد ارمينيا واليونان  شمالا وحتى مدينة الخرطوم جنوبا  -وهذا كله وتوفي عن دون التاسعة عشرة من عمره
والاسكندر الاكبر الذى  وصل للصين فى فتوحاته وقهره للممالك وتحريره  وفتحه للممالك التى ضمها للامبراطورية اليونانية..وتأسيسه للثقافات والدول وكل هذا وتوفي دون الثلاثين من عمره-وهنا نحن نرى شخصا والده ملكا-يعنى وليا للعهد  لا تعوزه ولا تعوقه الاحتياجات المالية ولا الاجتماعية.لقد كان الحاكم الاكبر فى مثل هذه الاحوال مصالح وترتيبات الاسر المالكة فالزيجات كانت تتم للمصالح السياسية وللحفاظ على التناسل البيولوجى والتوارث التناسلى -التوريث والسلالات الملكية وإنجاب البنين الذكور\\ولم يرد إطلاقا فى النص  أنه تزوج  عروسه تصغره فى السن..لكن ربما ولا يوجد ما يمنع فى النص أن تكون تكبره ببضع سنوات اقول ربما \فالمحرك الاكبر هو المصالح والتربيطات والعلاقات الارستقراطية فى المصاهرات وحصر التوارث فى من تجرى فيهم الدماء الملكية وتأسيس عائلات ضخمة تكفل مفهوم النفوذ والقوة بحسب مقاييس تلك العصور.وهنا  السنوات المذكورة  هى سنوات شمسية (التقويم هو شمسي قمرى -يبداء من الهلال الاول للاعتدال الربيعى -))فهى بالتأكيد 365يوما شمسيا لكن الجزء من السنة يعتبر فى التسمية سنةً معدوده فالفتى هنا لايقل عن 12-14سنة شمسية .وبيولوجيا ونظريا لا يوجد إطلاقا إطلاقا أى مانع فى حدوث تزاوج وهو أمر شائع ما لم تعوقه أو تحده الاعتبارات المالية أو الامنية أو الاجتماعية والتى لاأظنها تعوق   اسرة مالكة قبل مايزيد عن 25قرنا من  الزمان  وهو بلا شك  ولدا صبيا غلاما فى هذه السن لكنه وليا للعهد-مع الاخذ بالاعتبار غياب الوازع التربوى الدينى عند هؤلاء الامر الذى لم يخفيه ولم يجمله الكتاب المقدس بل جاهر بتوبيخ هذه العائلة المالكة التى طالما دفع بها بذخها ورفاهيتها  الى مخالفة كل ماهو تربوى ودينى وربما أخلاقي وطالما إنفلتوا يقلدون من حولهم من ممالك ,امم العالم.طبيا لايوجد مانع من الناحية العلمية من وصول   بعض الذكور إلى سن النضوج الجنسي فى سن الحادية عشرة أو الثانية عشرة و تمكينهم من ألابوة -وهو أمر شائع فى الاوساط الشرقيىة  لقطاعات يتفشي فيها-فى عصرنا -الجهل والفقر-


----------



## ElectericCurrent (12 مارس 2012)

أستكمل التعقيب على الموضوع -لكن لا يفوتنى الاشارة  إلى الاسلوب المتهكم الساخر الذى إتبعه المهاجم فى الهجوم على المقدسات المسيحية والذى لا أشك لحظة أن السبب الرئيسي فيه هو الاجهزة الامنية التى طالما تكييل بعده مكاييل فتارة تقبض على هانى نظير -مدون نجع حمالادى ومايكل سند- وايمن منصور وتلميذ  قرية سلام باسيوط بزعم وبتهمة التطاول على المقدسات. وتترك امثال هذا المهاجم الوف على الانترنت يعربدون ويسيئؤن فالقانون لا ولم يطبق الا على الاقليات المسيحية المستضعفة  وسلطات عالمنا العربي عوراء عرجاء تدعى العدالة وهى غارقة فى التحييز الضافي والانحياز لما تعتقده -مقدسات .
-اشرنا إلى ان الزواج المبكر للفتيان ليس حدثا شاذا خارقا للعاده فى الشرق القديم-والحديث أيضا-وأشرنا أن صفة خاصة وهى الوراثة الملكية -حيث ان عامل التوريث -والحفاظ على الدم الملكى والنسل الملكى لبقاء الحكم المتوارث شئ رئيسي جدا وحيوي جدا أغفله المهاجم -وكيف لا وهو يصادر بتربص شديد شئ مألوف فى عالمنا  ويعد من البديهيات فى الشرق ليس الا تهجما على الكتاب المتهم البرئ -الوحى المعصوم -الذى---وهذا يجرنا لنقطة جديده وهى :::-
-هذا ليس تشريع من الكتاب المقدس -ولا هو تقنيين ولا حض على ممارسة ما -هو مجرد سرد تاريخى  وليس تسنين قوانين ولا تشريع لشريعه  ولا حض ولا حث على إتيان هذا التصرف هو مجرد سرد وتأريخ لوقائع حدثت من بشر عاديين يصيبون ويخطئؤن وقلنا أنه من الوجهه البيولوجية والطبية الامر مقبول تماما  فهو يعقل قبوله من بعض الفتيان ولايعد شططا او نزوعا إلى الخرافة\حتى لو  لم يقبل من البعض الاخر. .
نقطة أخرى : -المهاجم يفترض  أن كلمة  تولى فلان الملك فى السنة الثالثة لعلان --تعنى انه تولى الملك فى اليوم الاول أو الاسبوع الاول  من السنة وهو إفتراض كيدى محض يوظفه المهاجم لصياغة الشبهه الهجومية بإسلوب قمة فى الخداع
سأبسط كلامى كالتالى
((فى السنة الحادية عشر من عهد مبارك حدث زلزال شديد أصاب بتصدعات جسيمة المبانى العتيقة  فى مصر--)) هنا الزلزال حدث فى الثانية ظهر اثنى عشر إكتوبر من العام 1992 وهو من الايام الاخيرة فى العام الحادى عشر من عهد مبارك وقبيل بداية العام ال ثانى عشر بايام وربما بساعات فرجاء   أن تكففوا عن التلكيك ومصادرة النصوص حول عمر أحاز وحزاقيا
-عنصر أخر  هو أنه ربما توجد فجوة بين تولى  المملكة فى ظروف تحديات وحرب وإضطربات وقلاقل -ثم إعادة توليها بعد إعادة توطيد أركان الملك والهيمنة وفرض الامن وبسط النفوذ على أركانها والرفاهية فى جوانبها مما يعد توليا جديدا للملك  والولاية لشخص ذات الملك نفسه أو قيام امبراطور من الدول الامبريالية فى ذلك الوقت البابلية او الفارسية ممن هيمنت واستعمرت هذه المنطقة باعاده تنصيب الملك تحت هيمنتها الجديده فرجاء مراعاة الحقيقة التاريخية بدلا من التحدى التربصي الكيدى-ومرة اخرى القصة ليست تعميما ولا تشريعا والحدث ليس للشيوع والعمومية.فهو لايخص ولا يسأل عنه الا فاعليه والكتاب المقدس مجرد راوى يسرد بإمانة وتجرد.


----------

